# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حديث(من غسل يوم الجمعة واغتسل ثم بكر و ابتكر...) ما تقولون فيه؟؟؟

## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

حديث( من غسل يوم الجمعة و اغتسل ثم بكر و ابتكر و مشى و لم يركب و دنا من الإمام و استمع و أنصت و لم يلغ كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها من بيته إلى المسجد عمل سنة أجر صيامها و قيامها )

قال الأخ (البخاري)
كما في موقع (ملتقى أهل الحديث)

الحديث  رواه الأربعة وحسنه الترمذي وصححه ابن حبان والحاكم 

قال الدارقطني في علله :
( يرويه بن الحارث الذماري من رواية الحسن بن ذكوان عنه عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن أوس بن أوس عن أبي بكر الصديق عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وخالفه جماعة من الشاميين وغيرهم فرووه عن يحيى بن الحارث عن أبي الأشعث عن أوس بن أوس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يذكروا فيه أبا بكر وهو الصواب )..

هذا من جهة الإسناد ..

أما المتن فقد وقع فيه اضطراب !
فقوله : (  كان له لكل خطوة أجر سنة صيامها وقيامها) 

قال البيهقي أنه وهَم !
حيث قال في سننه :
( عن عثمان الشامي أنه سمع أبا الأشعث الصنعاني عن أوس بن أوس الثقفي عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : من غسل واغتسل يوم الجمعة وغدا وابتكر ودنا واقترب واستمع وأنصت كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها أجر قيام سنة وصيامها.

 هكذا رواه جماعة عن ثور بن يزيد  .
 والوهم في  إسناده ومتنه من عثمان الشامي هذا والصحيح رواية الجماعة عن الأشعث عن أوس عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم والله أعلم) انتهى

يعني أن الصواب فيه :
( غفر له ما بين الجمعة إلى الجمعة وزيادة ثلاثة أيام )


قال ابن التركماني في الجوهر النقي :
( لا وهم في متنه ) !
لكنه جاء من طرق أخرى في مسند أحمد بهذا اللفظ ..

قال أحمد :
عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن أوس بن أوس قال قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ثم من غسل واغتسل وغدا   وابتكر  فدنا وأنصت ولم يلغ كان له بكل خطوة كأجر سنة صيامها وقيامها ..
وقال :
عن ابن المبارك عن الأوزاعي عن حسان بن عطية عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن أوس بن أوس الثقفي قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : من غسل واغتسل يوم الجمعة وبكر   وابتكر  ومشى ولم يركب فدنا من الإمام واستمع ولم يلغ كان له بكل خطوة أجر سنة صيامها وقيامها

******************************  *********

فما تقولون بارك الله فيكم ؟؟؟

ملاحظة : لا أسأل عن من صحح الحديث أو ضعفه وإنما أسأل  عن أسانيده وسلامتها من العلل

.

----------


## السكران التميمي

*لن أتطرق إلا لمسألة واحدة فقط دون غيرها..*
*وهي مسألة طريق الحسن بن ذكوان من رواية يحيى بن الحارث التي أشار إليها الدارقطني.. أقول:*
*هذه الطريق خطأ وليست بشيء، والحسن بن ذكوان لا يروي هذا الحديث من طريق أوس بالمرة، ولا تعرف لأبي بكرٍ رضي الله عنه رواية في هذا الباب، وأخشى أنه مركب.. بل هو يرويه من طريق ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.. وهو طريق ضعيف بالمرة انظره عند أبي الفضل الزهري من حديثه.. فلا تقيم لهذا الطريق وزناً أصلاً.*

*ثم هو قد روي عن يحيى بن الحارث على الجادة كما عند الطبراني وغيره؛ قال: (قَالَ ابْنُ جَابِرٍ: فَحَدَّثْتُ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ يَحْيَى بْنَ الْحَارِثِ الذِّمَارِيَّ، فَقَالَ: أَنَا سَمِعْتُ أَبَا الأَشْعَثِ يُحَدِّثُ بِهِ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثُمَّ قَالَ: "لَهُ بِكُلِّ قَدَمٍ عَمَلُ سَنَةٍ، صِيَامُهَا وَقِيَامُهَا"، قَالَ ابْنُ جَابِرٍ: فَحَفِظَ يَحْيَى وَنَسِيتُ، قَالَ الْوَلِيدُ: فَذَكَرْتُ ذَلِكَ لأَبِي عَمْرٍو الأَوْزَاعِيِّ، فَقَالَ: "ثَبَتَ الْحَدِيثُ أَنَّ لَهُ بِكُلِّ قَدَمٍ عَمَلَ سَنَةٍ").*

*ولتعلم أن بعض ألفاظ المتن يفسر بعضها بعضاً، ويحمل بعضها على بعض.. فلا يكاد يوجد هناك اختلاف يذكر.. إنما الخلاف في الرواية عامة ككل في مقابل رواية حديث أبي هريرة وغيره فقط.*

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك
أسأل الله أن لا يحرمك أجر تفاعلك الطيب

 لأذكر أولا 
ما قاله أبو الفضل في المسند الجامع

قال : مانصه-تقريبا- مع تقديم وتأخير في ترتيبه

  أخرجه أحمد 4/9(16272) و4/104(17086) قال : حدَّثنا حُسَيْن بن علي الجُعْفِي ، قال : حدَّثنا به عَبْد الرَّحْمن بن يَزِيد بن جابر.
 وفي 4/9(16273) و4/104 (17087) قال : حدَّثنا يَحيى بن آدم , حدَّثنا ابن المُبَارك ، عن الأَوْزَاعِي ، عن حَسَّان بن عَطِيَّة.
 وفي 4/9(16274) قال : حدَّثنا إبراهيم بن إِسْحَاق ، قال : حدَّثنا ابن المُبَارك ، عن الأَوْزَاعِي ، قال : حدَّثني حَسَّان بن عَطِيَّة.
 وفي 4/10(16275 و16276) قال : حدَّثنا علي ابن إِسْحَاق ، قال : أخبرنا عَبْد اللهِ بن المُبَارك ، قال : أخبرنا عَبْد الرَّحْمن بن يَزِيد بن جابر , قال : حدَّثني عَبْد الرَّحْمن الدِّمَشْقِي.
 قال ابن المُبَارك عَقِبَهُ : وزَعَمَ يَحيى بن الحارث ، أنه حَفِظَ عن أَبي الأَشْعَث ، أنه قال :لَهُ بِكُل خَطْوَةٍ كَأَجْرِ سَنَةٍ ، صِيَامِهَا وَقِيَامِهَا) , قال يَحيى : ولم أَسْمَعْهُ يقول :مَشَى وَلَمْ يَرْكَبْ.
 وفي (16277) قال : حدَّثنا الحَكَم بن نافع ، قال : حدَّثنا إِسْمَاعِيل بن عَيَّاش ، عن راشد بن داود الصَّنْعَانِي.
 وفي (16279) قال : حدَّثنا أبو أحمد الزُّبَيْرِي ، قال : حدَّثنا سُفْيان ، عن عَبْد اللهِ بن عِيسَى ، عن يَحيى بن الحارث. 
وفي 4/104(17088) قال : حدَّثنا علي ابن إِسْحَاق ، قال : حدَّثنا ابن المُبَارك ، عن الأَوْزَاعِي ، حدَّثنى حَسَّان بن عَطِيَّة.
 و"الدارِمِي" 1547 قال : أخبرنا مُحَمد بن المُبَارك ، حدَّثنا صَدَقَة ، هو ابن خالد ، عن يَحيى بن الحارث.
 و"أبو داود" 345 قال : حدَّثنا مُحَمد بن حاتم الجَرْجَرَائِي ، حِبِّي ، حدَّثنا ابن المُبَارك ، عن الأَوْزَاعِي ، حدَّثني حَسَّان بن عَطِيَّة.
 و"ابن ماجة" 1087 قال : حدَّثنا أبو بَكْر بن أَبي شَيْبَة ، حدَّثنا عَبْد اللهِ بن المُبَارك ، عن الأَوْزَاعِي ، حدَّثنا حَسَّان بن عَطِيَّة.
 والتِّرْمِذِيّ" 496 قال : حدَّثنا محمود بن غَيْلاَن ،حدَّثنا وَكِيع ، حدَّثنا سُفْيان ، وأبو جَنَاب ، يَحيى بن أَبي حَيَّة ، عن عَبْد الله بن عِيسَى ، عن يَحيى بن الحارث.
 و"النَّسائي" 3/95 ، وفي "الكبرى" 1697 قال : أخبرنا عَمْرو بن مَنْصُور ، وهارون بن مُحَمد ابن بَكَّار بن بِلاَل ، قالا : حدَّثنا أبو مُسْهِر ، قال : حدَّثنا سَعِيد بن عَبْد العَزِيز ، عن يَحيى بن الحارث.
 وفي 3/97 ، وفي "الكبرى" 1703 و1707 قال : أخبرني عَمْرو بن عُثْمَان بن سَعِيد بن كَثِير , قال : حدَّثنا الوَلِيد ، عن عَبْد الرَّحْمن بن يَزِيد بن جابر.
 وفي 3/102 ، وفي "الكبرى" 1719 قال : أخبرنا محمود بن خالد , قال : حدَّثني عُمَر بن عَبْد الواحد ، قال : سَمِعْتُ يَحيى بن الحارث يُحَدِّث.
 وفي "الكبرى" 1707 قال : أخبرني محمود بن خالد , قال : حدَّثنا الوَلِيد , قال : حدَّثنا ابن جابر. قال ابن جابر بعد أن ذكره : فذاكرني يَحيى بن الحارث هذا 
 فقال : أنا سَمِعْتُ أبا الأَشْعَث يُحَدِّث بهذا الحديثِ ، وقال :بِكُلِّ قَدَمٍ عَمَلُ سَنَةٍ ، صِيَامِهَا ، وَقِيَامِهَا) قال ابنُ جابر : حَفِظَ يَحيى ، ونَسِيتُ.
 وفي (1720) قال : أخبرنا عَبْد الرَّحْمن بن مُحَمد ، قال : حدَّثنا عَمْرو بن مُحَمد ، قال : حدَّثنا سُفْيان الثَّوْرِي ، عن عَبْد اللهِ بن عِيسَى ، عن يَحيى بن الحارث.
 وفي (1741) قال : أنبأنا مُوسَى بن عَبْد الرَّحْمن الكُوفِي , قال : حدَّثنا حُسَيْن بن علي الجُعْفِي ، عن عَبْد الرَّحْمن بن يَزِيد بن جابر.
 و"ابن خزيمة" 1758 قال: حدَّثنا مُحَمد بن العَلاَء بن كُرَيْب ، ومُحَمد بن يَحيى بن الضُّرَيْس ، وعَبْدَة بن عَبْد اللهِ الخُزَاعِي , قال مُحَمد بن العَلاَء ، وابن الضُّرَيْس : حدَّثنا حُسَيْن ، وقال عَبْدَة : أنبانا حُسَيْن بن علي ، عن عَبْد الرَّحْمن بن يَزِيد بن جابر.
 وفي (1767) قال : حدَّثنا أبو مُوسَى ، حدَّثنا أبو أحمد (ح) وحدَّثنا سَعِيد بن أَبي يَزِيد حدَّثنا مُحَمد بن يُوسُف ، قال : حدَّثنا سُفْيان ، عن عَبْد اللهِ ابن عِيسَى ، عن يَحيى بن الحارث.

ستتهم
(حسين , وعَبْد الرَّحْمان بن يَزِيد ، وحَسَّان ، وعَبْد الرَّحْمن الدِّمَشْقِي ، وراشد ، ويَحيى)


،عَنْ أَبِي الأَشْعَثِ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي أَوْسُ بْنُ أَوْسٍ الثُّقَفِيُّ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: (مَنْ غَسَّلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَاغْتَسَلَ ، وَبَكَّرَ وَابْتَكَرَ ، وَمَشَى وَلَمْ يَرْكَبْ ، فَدَنَا مِنَ الإِمَامِ ، وَاسْتَمَعَ وَلَمْ يَلْغُ ، كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خَطْوَةٍ عَمَلُ سَنَةٍ ، أَجْرُ صِيَامِهَا وَقِيَامِهَا )

- وفي رواية :( مَنْ غَسَّلَ ، أَوِ اغْتَسَلَ ، وَغَدَا وَابْتَكَرَ ، فَدَنَا وَأَنْصَتَ ، وَلَمْ يَلْغُ ، كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خَطْوَةٍ كَأَجْرِ سَنَةٍ ، صِيَامِهَا وَقِيَامِهَا )

- فى رواية أحمد (16272) :أَوْس بن أَبي أَوْس) ، وفي (17088) :ابن أَوْس الثَّقَفِي.
أخرجه أحمد 2/209(6954) قال : حدَّثنا رَوْح , حدَّثنا ثَوْر بن يَزِيد , عن عُثْمَان الشَّامِي , أنه سَمِعَ أبا الأَشْعَث الصَّنْعَانِي , عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَ: (مَنْ غَسَّلَ وَاغْتَسَلَ ، وَغَدَا وَابْتَكَرَ ، وَدَنَا فَاقْتَرَبَ ، وَاسْتَمَعَ فَأَنْصَتَ ، كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خَطْوَةٍ يَخْطُوهَا ، أَجْرُ قِيَامِ سَنَةٍ وَصِيَامِهَا )
زاد فيه :عن عَبْد الله بن عَمْرو.

- قال أبو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِي : ويُرْوى عن عَبْد الله بن المُبَارَك ، أنه قال في هذا الحديث :مَنْ غَسَّلَ وَاغْتَسَلَ) يَعْنِي غَسَلَ رأسه واغتسل.
قال أبو عِيسَى : حديث أَوْس بن أَوْس حديثٌ حَسَنٌ ، وأبو الأَشْعَث الصَّنْعَانِي ، اسمُه شَرَاحِيل بن آدَةَ ، وأبو جَنَاب يَحيى بن حَبِيب القَصَّاب الكُوفِي.
راجع قول ابن خُزَيْمَة (1758) ، وقول ابن حِبَّان .

ثم قال: 

أخرجه أبو داود (346) قال : حدَّثنا قُتَيْبَة بن سَعِيد ، حدَّثنا اللَّيْث ، عن خالد بن يَزِيد ، عن سَعِيد بن أَبي هِلاَل ، عن عُبَادَة بن نُسَيّ ،عَنْ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ:
(مَنْ غَسَلَ رَأْسَهُ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَاغْتَسَلَ.. ثُمَّ سَاقَ نَحْوَهُ.
- لم يذكر أبو داود الحديث بتمامه.

 وقال أيضا
 أخرجه أحمد 4/8(16261) قال : حدَّثنا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق ، قال : أخبرنا ابنُ جُرَيْج ، عن عُمَر بن مُحَمد ، عن سَعِيد بن أَبي هِلاَل ، عن مُحَمد بن سَعِيد الأَسَدِي، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَبِي أَوْسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَ:(إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْجُمُعَةِ ، فَغَسَلَ أَحَدُكُمْ رَأْسَهُ ، وَاغْتَسَلَ ، ثُمَّ غَدَا ، وَابْتَكَرَ ، ثُمَّ دَنَا فَاسْتَمَعَ وَأَنْصَتَ ، كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خَطْوَةٍ خَطَاهَا كَصِيَامِ سَنَةٍ ، وَقِيَامِ سَنَةٍ )
- في (مسند أحمد) :أَوْس بن أَبي أَوْس.


.

----------


## السكران التميمي

*وجزاك الله من الأجر مثله وأجزل، ولا حرمك آمين..*

*أخي الفاضل.. الوهم واللبس وقع عندكم لما أن فهمت من كلام الإمام البيهقي أنه قصد بالصحيح من رواية الجماعة حديث: "غفر له ما بين الجمعة إلى الجمعة وزيادة ثلاثة أيام"..*

*بل المعنى والمراد من كلام الإمام رحمه الله هو عقد موازنة بين رواية عثمان لحديث أوس _ الخاطئة أيضاً والتي وهم فيها بلا شك _ وبين رواية الجماعة _ وهم الستة اللذين ذكرتهم _ والتي خالفهم فيها ولم يأتي بها على الجادة.. فلذلك صوب رحمه الله وصحح رواية الجماعة عن الأشعث عن أوس في مقابل رواية عثمان عنه بالوهم.*
*فلا علاقة لكلامه رحمه الله بالوجه الآخر الذي روي الحديث به من طريق أبي هريرة وغيره. فتأمل*

----------


## السكران التميمي

*وبالنسبة لاختلاف الرواة في تعيين اسم أوس بن أوس؛ فهذا اختلاف قديم بينهم، وليس معناه وجود اضطراب في السند من أجله.. وكم من حديث غير هذا من روايته رضي الله عنه اختلف في تعيين اسمه هكذا.. ولا يضر ذلك رحمك الله، فالشخص معروف وإن لم يحدد اسمه.*

*وأظن أننا قد بينا ذلك في مشاركة سابقة لا أعلم أين هي ولا ما هي. والله أعلم*

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> الوهم واللبس وقع عندكم لما أن فهمت من كلام الإمام البيهقي أنه قصد بالصحيح....


أخي الفاضل
أنا لم أتكلم بعد حتى الآن ولم أتوهم أي شيء ولم أقل أنه ثمت اضطراب ولا عدمه
وإنما نقلت فقط  
أما ما سوف أقوله فسوف أطرحه قريبا بعد النظر في الأحاديث التي الباب
وما سمح الله به من طرق أخرى للحديث
ومالدى الأحبة مثلكم في هذ الحديث وأسانيده

.

----------


## السكران التميمي

هذا كلامك غفر الله لك وسددك:



> قال البيهقي أنه وهَم !
> حيث قال في سننه :
> ( عن عثمان الشامي أنه سمع أبا الأشعث الصنعاني عن أوس بن أوس الثقفي عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من غسل واغتسل يوم الجمعة وغدا وابتكر ودنا واقترب واستمع وأنصت كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها أجر قيام سنة وصيامها.
> 
> هكذا رواه جماعة عن ثور بن يزيد .
> والوهم في إسناده ومتنه من عثمان الشامي هذا والصحيح رواية الجماعة عن الأشعث عن أوس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والله أعلم) انتهى
> 
> يعني أن الصواب فيه :
> ( غفر له ما بين الجمعة إلى الجمعة وزيادة ثلاثة أيام )

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

يظهر أنك لم تنتبه لقولي



> قال الأخ (البخاري)
> كما في موقع (ملتقى أهل الحديث)
> ......


ووضعت علامة
******************************  *********
لما انتهى كلامه

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

.
أقول في الباب عن عدد من الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم
 أحاديث أكثر ما فيها
 أن من أحسن غسله كما أمره  الله ،وكان غسله كغسله للجنابة  ، وتطيب من طيب أهله أو دهنهم ، واستن ، ولبس أحسن ثيابه وصالحها ، ولم يفرق بين اثتين ، ولم يؤذ أحدا  ، وصلى ما قدر له ،وخَرَجَ وَعَلَيْهِ السَّكِينَةُ ، حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الْمَسْجِدَ ، ولم يتخطى الرقاب  ، ودنى من الإمام ، وأنصت له ، ولم يتكلم حتى يفرغ  ، وصلى معه  ،
وفي بعض الأحاديث ماليس في الآخر
    أن ذلك كل جزاءه  أنه يُغفَِرُ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الأُخْرَى ، وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ مِنَ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَ
أو كان ذلك كَفَّارَةً لِمَا بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الَّتِي قَبْلَهَا وَكَانَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ يَقُولُ : وَثَلاَثَةُ أَيَّامٍ زِيَادَةٌ 
ونحو ذلك من الفضل

وفي بعضها أن الجمعة إلى الجمعة كفارة لما بينهما بلا قيد 
وفي روايات  (مَا اجْتُنِبَتِ الْكَبَائِرُ )

مما يتبين منه شدة نكارة لفظ حديثنا

   وإليكم مقتطفات مما  ذكره 
    أبو الفضل في المسند الجامع

فقد
   روى كل من
(رَوْح بن القاسم ، وإسماعيل بن جعفر) عن سُهيل بن أبي صالح عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَ (مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ ثُمَّ أَتَى الْجُمُعَةَ ، فَصَلَّى مَا قُدِّرَ لَهُ ، ثُمَّ أَنْصَتَ حَتَّى يَفْرُغَ مِنْ خُطْبَتِهِ ، ثُمَّ يُصَلِّيَ مَعَهُ ، غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الأُخْرَى ، وَفَضْلَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ.) 
- لفظ إسماعيل بن جعفر : ( مَنْ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، فَأَحْسَنَ غُسْلَهُ ، وَلَبِسَ مِنْ صَالِحِ ثِيَابِهِ ، وَمَسَّ مِنْ طِيبِ بَيْتِهِ أَوْ دُهْنِهِ ، غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الأُخْرَى ، وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ مِنَ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَا )

وروى كل من
(أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ، وأحمد بن حنبل ، ويحيى بن يحيى ، وأبو كريب ، محمد بن العلاء ، ومسدد ، وهناد ، ويعقوب بن إبراهيم ، وسَلْم بن جنادة) عن أبي معاوية ، عن الأعمش عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم (مَنْ تَوَضَّأَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ فَأَحْسَنَ الْوُضُوءَ ، ثُمَّ أَتَى الْجُمُعَةَ ، فَدَنَا وَأَنْصَتَ وَاسْتَمَعَ ، غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ، قَالَ : وَمَنْ مَسَّ الْحَصَى فَقَدْ لَغَا)

وأخرج ابن خزيمة
قال : حدَّثنا أحمد بن نصر ، حدَّثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ، حدثني سليمان بن بلال ، عن صالح بن كيسان ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ ، أَنَّ أبَا هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:(إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْجُمُعَةِ ، فَاغْتَسَلَ الرَّجُلُ ، وَغَسَلَ رَأْسَهُ ، ثُمَّ تَطَيَّبَ مِنْ أَطْيَبِ طِيبِهِ ، وَلَبِسَ مِنْ صَالِحِ ثِيَابِهِ ، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ إِلَى الصَّلاَةِ ، وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقْ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ ، ثُمَّ اسْتَمَعَ لِلإِمَامِ ، غُفِرَ لَهُ مِنَ الْجُمُعَةِ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ وَزِيَادَةِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ)
وأخرجه عبد الرَّزَّاق عن ابن جريج ، عن رجل ، عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي هُرَيرة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه قال:(مَنِ اسْتَنَّ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، ثُمَّ اغْتَسَلَ كَمَا يَغْتَسِلُ مِنَ الْجَنَابَةِ ، ثُمَّ مَسَّ مِنْ طِيبٍ ، ثُمَّ لَبِسَ ثَوْبَيْهِ ، ثُمَّ غَدَا إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ ، فَلَمْ يُفَرِّقْ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ ، وَلَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ الإِمَامُ ، غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ الْجُمُعَتَيْنِ  )

وروى كل من
(إبراهيم بن سَعْد , ومُحَمد بن سَلَمَة , وإِسْمَاعِيل بن إبراهيم )عن مُحَمد بن إِسْحَاق ، حدَّثنا مُحَمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التَّيْمِي عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَانِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ ، وَأَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلِ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ ، وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالاَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، وَاسْتَاكَ ، وَمَسَّ مِنْ طِيبٍ ، إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَهُ ، وَلَبِسَ مِنْ أَحْسَنِ ثِيَابِهِ ، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الْمَسْجِدَ ، فَلَمْ يَتَخَطَّ رِقَابَ النَّاسِ ، ثُمَّ رَكَعَ مَا شَاءَ أَنْ يَرْكَعَ ، ثُمَّ أَنْصَتَ إِذَا خَرَجَ الإِمَامُ ، فَلَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ حَتَّى يَفْرُغَ مِنْ صَلاَتِهِ ، كَانَتْ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الَّتِي قَبْلَهَا)
قَالَ : وَكَانَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ يَقُولُ : وَثَلاَثَةُ أَيَّامٍ زِيَادَةٌ ، إِنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ الْحَسَنَةَ بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا)

وروى كل من
(يوسف ، وحبيب) عن عَمرو بن شُعيب ، عَن ْأبيه ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْروٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: (يَحْضُرُ الْجُمًعَةَ ثَلاَثَةُ نَفَرٍ: رَجُلٌ حَضَرَهَا يَلْغُو ، وَهُوَ حَظُّهُ مِنْهَا، وَرَجُلٌ حَضَرَهَا يَدْعُو ، فَهُوَ رَجُلٌ دَعَا اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، إِنْ شَاءَ أعْطَاهُ ، وَإِنْ شَاءَ مَنَعَهُ ، وَرَجُلٌ حَضَرَهَا بِإِنْصَاتٍ وَسُكُوتٍ ، وَلَمْ يَتَخَطَّ رَقَبَةَ مُسْلِمٍ ، وَلَمْ يُؤْذِ أَحَدًا ، فَهِيَ كَفَارَةٌ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ الَّتِي تَلِيهَا ، وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ) ، وَذَلِكَ بِأنِّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَقُولُ  مَنَ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِِِ  ِِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا)
- وفي رواية: يَحْضُرُ الْجُمُعَةَ ثلاَثَةٌ : رَجُلٌ حَضَرَهَا بِدُعَاءٍ وَصَلاَةٍ ، فَذَلِكَ رَجُلٌ دَعَا رَبَّهُ ، إِنْ شَاءَ أَعْطَاهُ ، وَإِنْ شَاءَ مَنَعَهُ ، وَرَجُلٌ حَضَرَهَا بِسُكُوتٍ وَإِنْصَاتٍ ، فَذَلِكَ هُوَ حَقُّهَا ، وَرَجُلٌ يَحْضُرُهَا يَلْغُو ، فَذَلِكَ حَظُّهُ مِنْهَا

وروى كل من
(عبد الغني بن رفاعة ، ومحمد بن سلمة ، والربيع ) عن عبد الله بن وَهب ، عن أُسامة بن زيد الليثي ، عن عَمرو بن شُعيب عَنْ شُعَيْبٍ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْروٍ ، بْنِ الْعَاصِ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ :(مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، وَمَسَّ مِنْ طِيبِ امْرَأَتِهِ ، إِنْ كان لَهَا ، وَلَبِسَ مِنْ صَالِحِ ثِيَابِهِ ، ثُمَّ لَمْ يَتَخَطَّ رِقَابَ النَّاسِ ، وَلَمْ يَلْغُ عِنْدَ الْمَوْعِظَةِ ، كَانتْ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا بَيْنَهُمَا، وَمَنْ لَغَا، وَتَخَطَّى رِقَابَ النَّاسِ ، كَانَتْ لَهُ ظُهْرًا)

وروى كل من
(أحمد ، وابن شَوْكَر) عن يَعْقُوب بن إبراهيم بن سَعْد ، قال : حدَّثنا أَبِي ، عن مُحَمد بن إِسْحَاق ، قال : ( حدَّثني مُحَمد بن إبراهيم التَّيْمِي ، عن عِمْرَان بن أَبِي يَحيى عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ كَعْبٍ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ الأَنْصَارِيِّ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ :(مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، وَمَسَّ مِنْ طِيبٍ ، إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَهُ ، وَلَبِسَ مِنْ أَحْسَنِ ثِيَابِهِ ، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الْمَسْجِدَ ، فَيَرْكَعَُ إِنْ بَدَا لَهُ ، وَلَمْ يُؤْذِ أَحَدًا ، ثُمَّ أَنْصَتَ إِذَا خَرَجَ إِمَامُهُ ، حَتَّى يُصَلِّيَ ، كَانَتْ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الأُخْرَى)
وَقَالَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : (إِنَّ عَبْد اللهِ بْنَ كَعْب بْنِ مَالِكٍ السَّلَمِيَّ حَدَّثَهُ ، أَنَّ أَبَا أَيُّوبَ صَاحِبَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَدَّثَهُ ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ:(مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ. وَزَادَ فِيهِ : ثُمَّ خَرَجَ ، وَعَلَيْهِ السَّكِينَةُ ، حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الْمَسْجِدَ )

وروى كل من
(فِرَاس ، وابن أَبي لَيلى) عن عَطِيَّةَ بْنِ سَعْدٍ ، عَنْ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ ، عَنْ نَبِىِّ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ :(إِذَا تَطَهَّرَ الرَّجُلُ فَأَحْسَنَ الطُّهُورَ ، ثُمَّ أَتَى الْجُمُعَةَ فَلَمْ يَلْغُ ، وَلَمْ يَجْهَلْ ، حَتَّى يَنْصَرِفَ الإِمَامُ ، كَانَتْ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، وَفِى الْجُمُعَةِ سَاعَةٌ ، لاَ يُوَافِقُهَا رَجُلٌ مُؤْمِنٌ ، يَسْأَلُ اللهَ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ أَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ ، وَالْمَكْتُوبَا  تُ كَفَّارَاتٌ لِمَا بَيْنَهُنَّ )

وروى كل من
(سفيان ، ويحيى بن سعيد ، والليث) عن محمد بن عجلان ، عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري ، عن أبيه ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ وَدِيعَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَ :(مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، فَأَحْسَنَ غُسْلَهُ ، وَتَطَهَّرَ فَأَحْسَنَ طُهُورَهُ ، وَلَبِسَ مِنْ أَحْسَنِ ثِيَابِهِ ، وَمَسَّ مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ مِنْ طِيبِ أَهْلِهِ ، ثُمَّ أَتَى الْجُمُعَةَ ، وَلَمْ يَلْغُ ، وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقْ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ ، غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الأُخْرَى)
- وفي رواية  :(مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ فَأَحْسَنَ الْغُسْلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، أَوْ تَطَهَّرَ فَأَحْسَنَ الطُّهُورَ ، ثُمَّ لَبِسَ مِنْ صَالِحِ ثِيَابِهِ ، وَمَسَّ مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ مِنْ طِيبِ أَهْلِهِ ، ثُمَّ رَاحَ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ ، وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقْ بَيْنَ اثْنَينِ ، غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ الْجُمْعَتَيْنِ ، وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّام )
وفي رواية  :(مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ فَأَحْسَنَ الْغُسْلَ ، ثُمَّ لَبِسَ مِنْ صَالِحِ ثِيَابِهِ ، ثُمَّ مَسَّ مِنْ دُهْنِ بَيْتِهِ مَا كُتِبَ ، أَوْ مِنْ طِيبِهِ ، ثُمَّ لَمْ يُفَرِّقْ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ ، كَفَّرَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ
قَالَ مُحَمَّدٌ : فَذَكَرْتُ لِعُبَادَةَ بْنِ عَامِرِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ حَزْمٍ ، فَقَالَ : صَدَقَ ، وَزِيَادَةَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ)

 - وفي رواية الحُمَيدي ، قال : حدَّثنا سُفْيان ، عن مُحَمد بن عَجْلان عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المَقْبُري أُرَاهُ ، عن أبيه.
 - رواه ابن أبي ذئب ، عن سعيد المقبري ، عن أبيه ، عن عبد الله بن وديعة ، عن سلمان الفارسي ، رضي الله تعالى عنه

وروى كل من
(مُغيرة ، ومنصور) عن أَبي مَعشَر زياد بن كُليب ، عن إبراهيم النخَعي ، عن علقمة بن قَيس عَن القرثَعِ الضبي ، وَكَانَ مِنَ القُراءِ الأَولينَ ، عَنْ سَلْمَانَ ، قَالَ :(قال لِي رَسُولُ الله ،صلى الله عليه وسلم : مَا مِن رَجُل يَتَطَهرُ يَؤمَ الجُمُعَةِ كَمَا أُمِر َ،ثم يَخْرُجُ مِن بَيْتِهِ ، حَتى يأتي اَلْجُمُعَةَ ، وُينصِتُ حَتَّى يَفضِيَ صَلآَتهُ ، إلاَ كَانَ كَفَّارَةَ لِمَا قَبلَهُ مِنَ اَلْجُمُعَةِ )

وروى كل من
(حجاج ، وأبو النضر ، وعُبيد الله ، وآدم بن أَبي إياس ، وعبد الله بن المُبارك) عن ابن أَبي ذِئب ، عن سعيد المَقبُري ، عن أبيه عَبْدِ اللهِِ بْنِ وَدِيعَةَ , عَنْ سَلْمَانَ الفارسي , عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم :(لاَ يَغْتَسِلُ رَجُلٌ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ , وَيَتَطَهَّرُ بِمَا اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْ طُهْرٍ , وَيَدَّهِنُ مِنْ دُهْنِهِ , أَوْ يَمَسُّ مِنْ طِيبِ بَيْتِهِ , ثُمَّ يخرج فَلاَ يُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ , ثُمَّ يُصَلِّى مَا كَتَبَ لَهُ , ثُمَّ يُنْصِتُ إذا تكلم الإِمَامِ , إِلاَّ غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الأُخْرَى )


وأخرج أحمد
 قال : حدَّثنا علي بن إِسْحَاق ، أنبأنا عَبْد الله ، أنبأنا يُونُس ابن يَزِيد ، عن عَطَاءٍ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ِ ، قَالَ : كَانَ نُبَيْشَةُ الْهُذَلِيُّ يُحَدِّثُ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛(أَنَّ الْمُسْلِمَ إِذَا اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ لاَ يُؤْذِي أَحَدًا ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدِ الإِمَامَ خَرَجَ ، صَلَّى مَا بَدَا لَهُ ، وَإِنْ وَجَدَ الإِمَامَ قَدْ خَرَجَ ، جَلَسَ فَاسْتَمَعَ وَأَنْصَتَ ، حَتَّى يَقْضِيَ الإِمَامُ جُمُعَتَهُ وَكَلاَمَهُ ، إِنْ لَمْ يُغْفَرْ لَهُ فِي جُمُعَتِهِ تِلْكَ ذُنُوبُهُ كُلُّهَا ، أَنْ تَكُونَ كَفَّارَةً لِلْجُمُعَةِ الَّتِي تَلِيهَا)


وأخرج ابن ماجة
 قال : حدَّثنا هِشَام بن عَمَّار ، قال : حدَّثنا يَحيى بن حَمْزَة ، قال : حدَّثني عُتْبَة بن أَبِي حَكِيم ، قال : حدَّثني طَلْحَةَ بْنِ نَافِعٍ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو أَيُّوبَ الأَنْصَارِيُّ ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ :( الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ ، وَالْجُمُعَةُ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ ، وَأَدَاءُ الأَمَانَةِ ، كَفَّارَةٌ لِمَا بَيْنَهَا. قُلْتُ : وَمَا أَدَاءُ الأَمَانَةِ ؟ قَالَ : غُسْلُ الْجَنَابَةِ ، فَإِنَّ تَحْتَ كُلِّ شَعَرَةٍ جَنَابَةً )

وأخرج أحمد 
قال : حدَّثنا عفان ، قال : حدَّثنا حماد بن سلمة ، قال : أَخْبَرنا علي بن زيد ، وصالح المعلم ، وحميد ، ويونس عَنِ الْحَسَنِ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ:(الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ ، وَالْجُمُعَةُ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ ، كَفَّارَاتٌ لِمَا بَيْنَهُنَّ ، مَا اجْتُنِبَتِ الْكَبَائِرُ).

وروى كل من
(هارون بن معروف ، وأبو الطاهر ، وهارون بن سعيد) عن عبد الله بن وهب ، قال : حدَّثني أبو صخر ، حميد بن زياد ، أن عمر بن إسحاق ،عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ ، مَوْلَى زَائِدَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يَقُولُ  (الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ ، وَالْجُمُعَةُ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ ، وَرَمَضَانُ إِلَى رَمَضَانَ ، مُكَفِّرَاتٌ مَا بَيْنَهُنَّ ، مَا اجْتُنِبَتِ الْكَبَائِرُ)

وروى كل من
(عباد ، وعبد الأعلى ) عن هشام بن حسان عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم :( الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ ، وَالْجُمُعَةُ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ ، كَفَّارَاتٌ لَمَا بَيْنَهُنَّ ، مَا اجْتُنِبَتِ الْكَبَائِرُ)
   - في رواية عبد الأعلى لم يذكر : (مَا اجْتُنِبَتِ الْكَبَائِرُ)

وروى كل من
(زهير ، وإسماعيل ، وعبد العزيز بن أبي حازم) عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمان ، عن عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَانِ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ ، مَوْلَى الْحُرَقَةِ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَ:
 (الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ ، وَالْجُمُعَةُ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ ، كَفَّارَاتٌ لِمَا بَيْنَهُمَا ، مَا لَمْ تُغْشَ الْكَبَائِرُ)

.

يتبع إن شاء الله....

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> *وأظن أننا قد بينا ذلك في مشاركة سابقة لا أعلم أين هي ولا ما هي. والله أعلم*


نعم أيها الشيخ  الكريم الفاضل قدبينت ذلك هنا
في المشاركة الثانية عشر وما بعدها
في هذا الرابط
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=31958


وقد قلت حفظك الله ما نصه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه تعالى نستعين
الحديث أحبتي باللفظ الذي ذكره الأخ (الرجل الرجل) صحيح ثابت لا غبار عليه، ولا طعن أبدا.
وقد تتبعت طرق الحديث وروايته، وهاهي بين أيديكم لتعلموا ثبوت الحديث وصحته، فأقول وبالله التوفيق:
الحديث من رواية أوس بن أوس مداره على أبي الأشعث الصنعاني، قد أخرجه عدة من الحفاظ في مصنفاتهم؛ وهو يروى عنه من ثمانية (8) طرق:

الطريق الأول: طريق يحيى بن الحارث؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    الحاكم في (المستدرك برقم 1041).
2)    ابن خزيمة في (صحيحه برقم 1767) من طريقين بلفظين؛ فقال: أنا أبو طاهر، نا أبو بكر، ثنا أبو موسى، نا أبو أحمد. (ح) وثنا سعيد بن أبي يزيد، نا محمد بن يوسف قال: ثنا سفيان، عن عبد الله بن عيسى، عن يحيى بن الحارث، عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني، عن أوس بن أوس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من غسل واغتسل ثم غدا وابتكر وجلس من الإمام قريبا فاستمع وأنصت كان له من الأجر أجر سنة صيامها وقيامها" هذا حديث أبي موسى، وفي حديث محمد بن يوسف: "كان له بكل خطوة أجر سنة صيامها وقيامها".
3)    النسائي في (السنن برقم 1685).
4)    الترمذي في (السنن برقم 496) وقال: حديث حسن.
5)    الدارمي في (السنن برقم 1547).
6)    ابن أبي عاصم في (الآحاد والمثاني برقم 1574).
7)    الطبراني في (الكبير برقم 582).
8)    الطبراني في (مسند الشاميين برقم 340).
9)    تمام في (الفوائد برقم 1256).
10)                       الطوسي في (الأربعين برقم 27).
11)                       ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 8/363).
12)                       ابن سعد في (الطبقات 5/511).

الطريق الثاني: طريق حسان بن عطية؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    الحاكم في (مستدركه برقم 1042) وقال: قد صح هذا الحديث بهذه الأسانيد على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه.
2)    أبو داوود في (السنن برقم 345).
3)    ابن ماجة في (السنن برقم 1087).
4)    البيهقي في (السنن برقم 5670) و (الشعب برقم 2988) و (فضائل الأوقات برقم 270).
5)    ابن أبي شيبة في (المصنف برقم 4990).
6)    ابن أبي عاصم في (الآحاد والمثاني برقم 1573).
7)    الطبراني في (الكبير برقم 585).
8)    الإمام أحمد في (المسند برقم 16218).
9)    تمام في (فوائده برقم 1531).
10)                       ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 9/400).
11)                       ابن قانع في (معجم الصحابة 1/27)

الطريق الثالث: طريق عثمان الشامي عن أبي الأشعث عن أوس بن أوس عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    الحاكم في (المستدرك برقم 1043) وقال: أظنه حديث واه لا يعلل مثل هذه الأسانيد الثابتة الصحيحة بمثله من أوجه: أولها: أن حسان بن عطية قد ذكر سماع أوس بن أوس من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وثانيها: أن ثور بن يزيد دون أولئك في الاحتجاج به. وثالثها: أن عثمان الشيباني (الشامي) مجهول.
2)    البيهقي في (السنن برقم 5658) وقال: هكذا رواه جماعة عن ثور بن يزيد، والوهم في إسناده ومتنه من عثمان الشامي هذا، والصحيح رواية الجماعة عن الأشعث عن أوس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. والله أعلم
3)    الإمام أحمد في (المسند برقم 6954)، وقال المنذري في (الترغيب) والهيثمي في (المجمع): رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح. أهـ
قلت: وكأنه فاتهما التنبيه على غرابة الطريق رحمهما الله.
4)    الحارث في (مسنده برقم 201).
5)    الطبراني في (مسند الشاميين برقم 452).
6)    ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 9/401) وقال: تابعه المعافى بن عمران الموصلي عن ثور، وخالفهما أبو عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد قراءة عن ثور، ولم يذكر عبد الله بن عمرو. (ح) أخبرناه أبو الحسن بن قبيس، أنا أبي أبو العباس، أنا أبو محمد بن أبي نصر، أنا خيثمة بن سليمان، حدثنا أبو يعقوب إسحاق بن سيار النصيبي، حدثنا أبو عاصم، عن ثور، عن عثمان أبي خالد، عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني، عن أوس بن أوس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من غسل واغتسل وغدا وابتكر ودنا فاقترب وسمع فأنصت كان له بكل خطوة صيام سنة وقيامها".

الطريق الرابع: طريق عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)   ابن خزيمة في (صحيحه برقم 1758).
2)   النسائي في (السنن برقم 1619) وقال في رواية أخرى: أخبرني محمود بن خالد قال: نا الوليد قال: نا بن جابر قال: نا أبو الأشعث قال: سمعت أوس بن أوس يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. (ح) وأخبرني عمرو بن عثمان قال: نا الوليد، عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر أنه سمع أبا الأشعث يحدث: أنه سمع أوس بن أوس وكان صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من اغتسل يوم الجمعة وغسل وغدا وابتكر ومشى ولم يركب ودنا من الإمام وأنصت ولم يلغ كان له بكل خطوة عمل سنة".
قال محمود في حديثه: "فإذا خرج الإمام أنصت ولم يلغ كان له به عمل سنة"، قال ابن جابر: فذاكرني يحيى بن الحارث هذا؛ فقد قال: أنا سمعت أبا الأشعث يحدث بهذا الحديث وقال: "بكل قدم عمل سنة صيامها وقيامها" قال ابن جابر: حفظ يحيى ونسيت.
3)   الطبراني في (الكبير برقم 584) وقال: حدثنا أبو خليفة، ثنا علي بن المديني، ثنا الوليد بن مسلم، عن ابن جابر قال: سمعت أبا الأشعث الصنعاني يقول: سمعت أوس بن أوس الثقفي يخبر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "من غسل واغتسل يوم الجمعة ثم غدا وابتكر ومشى ولم يركب ولم يلغ كتب له به عمل سنة". قال ابن جابر: فحدثت بهذا الحديث يحيى بن الحارث الذماري فقال: أنا سمعت أبا الأشعث يحدث به عن أوس بن أوس عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم قال: "له بكل قدم عمل سنة صيامها وقيامها" قال ابن جابر: فحفظ يحيى ونسيت. قال الوليد: فذكرت ذلك لأبي عمرو الأوزاعي فقال: ثبت الحديث أن له بكل قدم عمل سنة.
4)   الإمام أحمد في (المسند برقم 16217).
5)   الطبراني في (مسند الشاميين برقم 556).
6)   ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 9/401).

الطريق الخامس: طريق أبي قلابة؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    الطبراني في (الكبير برقم 581) بلفظ: "من غسل واغتسل يوم الجمعة وبكر وابتكر ودنا من الإمام فأنصت كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها صيام سنة وقيامها وذلك على الله يسير".

قلت: وهذا اللفظ يرد على من استغرب كثرة الغفران من الله، وما عرف هذا أن فعل مثل هذه الأمور من غسل وتبكير وعدم عبث ورفث وإنصات للإمام عظيمة شديدة قليل من يفعلها، فلا تستحق هذا الأجر؟!

الطريق السادس: طريق راشد بن داوود الصنعاني؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    الطبراني في (الكبير برقم 7134) و (مسند الشاميين برقم 1100).
2)    الإمام أحمد في (المسند برقم 16221).

الطريق السابع: طريق العلاء بن الحارث؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 9/400).

الطريق الثامن: طريق سليمان بن موسى؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 9/401).

وقد ظفرت له بطريق أخرى عن أوس رضي الله عنه صحيحة من رواية (محمد بن سعيد)؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    عبد الرزاق في (المصنف برقم 5566) قال: عبد الرزاق، عن ابن جريج، عن عمر بن محمد، عن سعيد بن أبي هلال، عن محمد بن سعيد الأسدي، عن أوس بن أوس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا كان يوم الجمعة فغسل أحدكم رأسه ثم اغتسل ثم غدا وابتكر ثم دنا فاستمع وأنصت كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها كصيام سنة وقيام سنة".
2)    ومن طريقه الطبراني في (الكبير برقم 587).
3)    ولها طريق آخر أيضا عند الطبراني في (الكبير برقم 588)، وابن قانع في (معجم الصحابة 1/27).
4)    الإمام أحمد من طريق عبد الرزاق في (المسند برقم 16206).
5)    الخطيب في (موضح الجمع والتفريق 2/397).
6)    الطيالسي في (المسند برقم 1114) وفيه: محمد بن سعد الأزدي.

ثم ظفرت بشاهد له من رواية محمد الطبري رضي الله عنه؛ أخرجه كلٌ من: 
1)    ابن أبي عاصم في (الآحاد والمثاني ج5/ص217) قال:
حدثنا محمد بن مسكين، نا سعيد بن أبي مريم، نا يحيى بن أيوب، حدثني ابن عجلان، عن أبي المصفى، عن عبد الرحمن بن امرئ القيس، عن محمد الطبري، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في غسل الجمعة: "من غسل رأسه أو اغتسل ثم غدا وابتكر ثم دنا فأنصت واستمع كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها أجر سنة صيامها وقيامها".
2)    الخطيب في (موضح أوهام الجمع 2/399).

وشاهد آخر أيضا من رواية ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    رواه الطبراني في (المعجم الأوسط ج4/ص353) و (مسند الشاميين برقم 2474) قال:
حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن الأشعث قال: نا إبراهيم بن محمد بن عبيدة قال: نا أبي قال: نا الجراح بن مليح قال: حدثني إبراهيم بن عبد الحميد بن ذي حماية، عن عطاء بن عجلان، عن مغيرة بن حكيم الصنعاني يرده إلى طاوس، عن ابن عباس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من غسل يوم الجمعة واغتسل ثم غدا وبكر ودنا حيث يسمع خطبة الإمام ثم أنصت كان له بكل خطوة عمل سنة صيامها وقيامها".
2)    العقيلي في (الضعفاء 2/210).

قلت: وسنده ضعيف، قال العقيلي: لا أدرى هو الأول أو غيره، وهذا أيضا غير محفوظ بهذا الإسناد، ولا أعرف عائذا، وقد روي هذا الكلام عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير هذا الوجه، رواه أوس بن أوس الثقفي وغيره بإسناد صالح.

وشاهد ثالث من رواية أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    الواسطي في (تاريخ واسط برقم 33) قال: حدثنا أسلم قال: ثنا وهب قال: ثنا محمد بن يزيد قال: ثنا أبو عمار، عن أنس بن مالك قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من غسل واغتسل وبكر وابتكر ولم يرفث ودنا من الإمام ولم يلغ كان له بكل خطوة كفارة سنة صيامها وقيامها".

وشاهد رابع من رواية أبي طلحة رضي الله عنه؛ أخرجه كلٌ من:
1)    الطبراني في (الكبير برقم 4726) قال: حدثنا أحمد بن عمرو البزار وأحمد بن عبد الله البزار التستري قالا: ثنا محمد بن مسكين اليماني، ثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن جناح، ثنا يحيى بن شعبة قال: سمعت إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة يحدث؛ عن أبيه، عن جده قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من غسل واغتسل وغدا وابتكر ودنا من الإمام فأنصت ولم يلغ في يوم الجمعة كتب الله له بكل خطوة خطاها إلى المسجد صيام سنة وقيامها".
قال الهيثمي في (المجمع): فيه إبراهيم بن محمد بن جناح ولم أجد من ذكره وبقية رجاله ثقات.

تنبيه: وقع عند الطبراني في (الكبير رقم 7134) سند الحديث هكذا: حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن عرق الحمصي، ثنا عبد الوهاب بن الضحاك، ثنا إسماعيل بن عياش، عن راشد بن داود، عن أبي الأشعث، عن شداد بن أوس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قلت: وهذا خطأ، وعلته: عبد الوهاب بن الضحاك.

هذا ما وقفت عليه من طرق الحديث ورواياته، وهو حديث صحيح ثابت لا علة فيه. فتأمل


ثم قلت
أبو الأشعث: (شراحيل بن آدة) والرواية عنه:
· أما رواية أبي قلابة عنه، فأخرجها الإمام مسلم في (صحيحه). _ قصدي أبو قلابة عن أبو الأشعث _. ولن يخرج مسلم عمن لم يصح سماعهما أبدا. كما صرح بها الإمام البخاري في (تاريخه الكبير)، وابن أبي حاتم نقلا عن أبيه أيضا في (الجرح والتعديل)، وغيرهم الكثير.

· وأما رواية راشد بن داوود فأثبتها الإمام البخاري في (تاريخه الكبير)، والإمام مسلم في (الكنى والأسماء)، وغيرهم الكثير.

· وأما رواية حسان بن عطية، ويحيى بن الحارث، وعبد الرحمن بن يزيد، وعثمان الشامي، فأثبتها ابن أبي حاتم نقلا عن أبيه في (الجرح والتعديل)، وقد صرح بروايتهم عنه الإمام الذهبي في (السير)، والسيوطي في (طبقات الحفاظ)، وغيرهم الكثير.

 .....لم يذكر خبر وفاته إلا ابن حبان فقط، ولا شك أنه وهم فيها رحمه الله، وإلا فقد أورد الذهبي في السير وغيره قصة توحي بتأخر وفاته إلى ما بعد زمن معاوية.


ثم قلت
تنبيه مهم جدا

قد رأيت الأخوان الفاضلان رعاهما الله (عامي باحث) و (حمد) يستشهادان على تعليل الحديث بكلام الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله، ومع إحترامي للجميع فهذا استشهاد خاطئ ليس في محله أبدا، ولم يتعرض الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله للكلام على حديثنا هذا أبدا، سوى ما سأبينه لكم من المراد بكلامه رحمه الله، حتى لا تظنوا رحمكم الله خلاف المقصود من كلامه.

الإمام البيهقي ما تكلم إلا على طريق واحدة من طرق الحديث هي التي أعلها لأنها تخالف الطرق الأخرى، وهذه الطريق هي الطريق الثالثة من التخريج الذي عملته وهي طريق: عثمان الشامي، حيث أتى السند من طريقه هكذا:
(عثمان الشامي عن أبي الأشعث عن أوس بن أوس عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص)

وهو قد قلد شيخه قبله الإمام الحاكم حيث اعترض قبله على هذه الطريق، فقال الحاكم:
(أظنه حديث واه لا يعلل مثل هذه الأسانيد الثابتة الصحيحة بمثله من أوجه: أولها: أن حسان بن عطية قد ذكر سماع أوس بن أوس من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وثانيها: أن ثور بن يزيد دون أولئك في الاحتجاج به. وثالثها: أن عثمان الشيباني (الشامي) مجهول).

فلذلك قال البيهقي تبعا له لما تبين علته:
(هكذا رواه جماعة عن ثور بن يزيد، والوهم في إسناده ومتنه من عثمان الشامي هذا، والصحيح رواية الجماعة عن الأشعث عن أوس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. والله أعلم).

فتنبهوا حفظكم الله، فليس كلام الإمام البيهقي معكما أبدا أبدا.
زادكم الله حرصا وعلما ونفع بكم آمين

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أقول
وبالله جل جلاله وحده أستعين

كنت قلت 
 في الباب عن عدد من الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم
 أحاديث أكثر ما فيها
أن من أحسن غسله كما أمره الله ،وكان غسله كغسله للجنابة ، وتطيب من طيب أهله أو دهنهم ، واستن ، ولبس أحسن ثيابه وصالحها ، ولم يفرق بين اثتين ، ولم يؤذ أحدا ، وصلى ما قدر له ،وخَرَجَ وَعَلَيْهِ السَّكِينَةُ ، حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الْمَسْجِدَ ، ولم يتخطى الرقاب ، ودنى من الإمام ، وأنصت له ، ولم يتكلم حتى يفرغ ، وصلى معه ،
وفي بعض الأحاديث ماليس في الآخر
أن ذلك كل جزاءه أنه يُغفَِرُ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الأُخْرَى ، وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ مِنَ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَ
ونحو ذلك من الفضل
 ومن الصحابة الذين وجدت الحديث روي عنهم  بلفظ الحديث هذ الذي- لانكارة فيه-
   صدي بن عجلان
  عبد الله بن عمر
  عبد الرحمن بن صخر
  سعد بن مالك
  عبد الله بن عمرو
  سلمان بن الإسلام
  عائشة بنت عبد الله
  جندب بن عبد الله
  خالد بن زيد
  أنس بن مالك
  حاطب بن عمرو
  عبد الله بن وديعة
  كعب بن عاصم
  نبيشة بن عبد الله
ومنها ماهو في صحيح مسلم 
 وجميعهم قال أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:(   غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ إِلَى الْجُمُعَةِ)
ونحوه بألفاظ متقاربة جدا وازد بعضهم وزيادة ثلاثة أيام 
وقال بعضهم ما اجتنبت الكبائر

وقبل أن أتكلم عن طريق  أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن أوس بن أوس

لنتكلم عن شواهده  التي قد يظن البعض أنها تزيد الحديث قوة 

فأقول 
أما الشاهد الأول وهو 
حديث عبد الرزاق عن ابن جريج، عن عمر بن محمد، عن سعيد بن أبي هلال، عن محمد بن سعيد الأسدي، عن أوس بن أوس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا كان يوم الجمعة فغسل أحدكم رأسه ثم اغتسل ثم غدا وابتكر ثم دنا فاستمع وأنصت كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها كصيام سنة وقيام سنة"
    وفي الآحاد والمثاني لابن أبي عاصم 
 حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مِسْكِينٍ ، نا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ ، نا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَيُّوبَ ، حَدَّثَنِي ابْنُ عَجْلانَ ، عَنْ أَبِي الْمُصَفَّى ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ امْرِئِ الْقَيْسِ ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدٍ الطَّبَرِيِّ ، أَنّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ فِي غُسْلِ الْجُمُعَةِ : " مَنْ غَسَلَ رَأْسَهُ أَوِ اغْتَسَلَ ، ثُمَّ غَدَا وَابْتَكَرَ ، ثُمَّ دَنَا فَأَنْصَتَ وَاسْتَمَعَ كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ يَخْطُوهَا أَجْرُ سَنَةٍ صِيَامُهَا وَقِيَامُهَا " .

فهذا الحديث
مداره على محمد بن سعيد الأسدي  وهو نفسه  محمد الطبري الذي في السند االثاني فهو يقال له ابن الطبري فدلسه أحد المجهولين في السند
وليس ببعيد -عندي- أنه هو من وضع هذا الحديث على  أوس بن أوس رضي الله عنه 
وهو من أكذب الرواة على الإطلاق
   قال أحمد ين صالح وضع أربعة آلاف حديث ، وقال أحمد قتله المنصور على الزندقة وصلبه
   وقال النسائي
  الكذابون المعروفون بوضع الحديث أربعة : إبراهيم بن أبي يحيى بالمدينة ، والواقدي ببغداد ، ومقاتل بن سليمان بخراسان ، ومحمد بن سعيدبالشام

أما الشاهد الثاني
  فقد قال الطبراني في الأوسط
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الأَشْعَثِ ، قَالَ : نا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُبَيْدَةَ ، قَالَ : نا أَبِي ، قَالَ : نا الْجَرَّاحُ بْنُ مَلِيحٍ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ بْنِ ذِي حِمَايَةَ ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ عَجْلانَ ، عَنْ مُغِيرَةَ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ ، يَرُدُّهُ إِلَى طَاوُسٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " مَنِ غَسَّلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَاغْتَسَلَ ، ثُمَّ غَدَا وَبَكَّرَ ، وَدَنَا حَيْثُ يَسْمَعَ خُطْبَةَ الإِمَامِ ، ثُمَّ أَنْصَتَ كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خَطْوَةٍ عَمُلُ سَنَةٍ ، صِيَامُهَا ، وَقِيَامُهَا " .
 وهذا الإسناد فيه عبيدة متهم بالوضع  والراوي عن طاووس سوف يتبين لنا    في الحديث التالي 

ففي الضعفاء الكبير للعقيلي
    حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدِ بْنِ عَدِيٍّ الطَّائِيُّ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا عَمَّى عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ الطَّائِفِيُّ ، عَنِ الصَّلْتِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، عَنْ عَائِذٍ ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ ذَكْوَانَ ، عَنْ طَاوُسٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " مَنْ بَكَّرَ وَابْتَكَرَ ، وَاغْتَسَلَ وَغَسَلَ ، وَمَشَى وَلَمْ يَرْكَبْ ، وَدَنَا وَلَمْ يَلْهُ ، وَاسْتَمَعَ وَلَمْ يَلْغُ ، كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ عِبَادَةُ سَنَةٍ صِيَامُهَا وَقِيَامُهَا " لا أَدْرِي هُوَ الأَوَّلُ أَوْ غَيْرُهُ ، وَهَذَا أَيْضًا غَيْرُ مَحْفُوظٍ بِهَذَا الإِسْنَادِ ، وَلا أَعْرِفُ عَائِذًا ، وَقَدْ رُوِيَ هَذَا الْكَلامُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ غَيْرِ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ ، رَوَاهُ أَوْسُ بْنُ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ ، وَغَيْرُهُ بِإِسْنَادٍ صَالِحٍ صَفْوَانُ الأَصَمُّ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ

وهذا الحديث  فيه مجهول  وفيه أيضا تصحيف 
كما يظهر  ف عائذ
هو تصحيف ل عباد 
 كما سوف يبين ذلك الحديث التالي 
قال العقيلي  لا أدرى هو الأول أو غيره، وهذا أيضا غير محفوظ بهذا الإسناد، ولا أعرف عائذا
أقول: والذي يظهرلي  أنه هو
وهو أيضا نفسه التالي  وإنما لم يذكر أحد الرواة المجاهيل إسمه خوف أن يفتضح أمر الحديث  وليدلس الحديث
وحتى لو لم يكن تصحيفا فهو مجهول أخر في السند
ففيه الصلت بن عبد الرحمن قال أبو الفتح الأزدي لا تقوم به حجة من المجاهيل .

أما الحديث التالي
ففي حديث الزهري قال
   أخبركم أبو الفضل الزهري ، نا عبد الله بن سليمان ، نا أحمد بن حفص ، حدثني أبي ، حدثني إبراهيم بن طهمان ، عن عباد بن كثير ، عن الحسن بن ذكوان ، عن طاوس ، عن ابن عباس ، أنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من غسل يوم الجمعة ثم اغتسل ، وبكر وابتكر ، ومشى ولم يركب ، ودنا ولم يله ، وأنصت ولم يلغ ، كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها كفارة سنة ، قيام ليله وصيام نهاره )

  أقول:
 هذ السند فيه عباد بن كثير
قال : شعبة هذا عباد بن كثير ، فاحذروه
   وقال :يحيى بن معين : ضعيف الحديث وليس بشيء
  قال البخارى : تركوه
  قال أحمد بن حنبل روى أحاديث كذب ، لم يسمعها
  وقال النسائي متروك الحديث .


أما الشاهد الثالث
قال الطبراني في الكبير
حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو الْبَزَّارُ ، وَأَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْبَزَّارُ التُّسْتَرِيُّ ، قَالا ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مِسْكِينٍ الْيَمَانِيُّ ، ثنا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَنَاحٍ ، ثنا يَحْيَى عَنْ شُعْبَةَ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ يُحَدِّثُ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ غَسَّلَ وَاغْتَسَلَ , وَغَدَا وَابْتَكَرَ , وَدَنَا مِنَ الإِمَامِ , فَأَنْصَتَ وَلَمْ يَلْغُ فِي يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ , كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ خَطَاهَا إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ صِيَامَ سَنَةٍ وَقِيَامِهَا 

أقول السند فيه  إبراهيم بن محمد بن جناح وهو مجهول  وإسحاق الذي فيه ليس هو إسحاق بن عبد الله وإنما هو إسحاق بن يحيى كما يبن ذلك الحديث التالي

   ففي طبقات المحدثين بأصبهان والواردين عليها
حَدَّثَنَاعَبْد  ُ اللَّهِ, قَالَ : ثنامُوسَى، قَالَ : ثنافُلَيْحُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ, قَالَ : ثنايَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ النَّجَّارِ, مِنْ أَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنَ يَحْيَى بْنِ طَلْحَةَ, يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ أَبِيهِ, عَنْ جَدِّهِ, عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " مَنْ غَسَّلَ وَاغْتَسَلَ , وَغَدَا وَابْتَكَرَ , وَاقْتَرَبَ وَأَنْصَتَ , وَلَمْ يَلْغُ كَانَ لَهُ لِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ خَطَاهَا أَجْرُ سَنَةٍ , صِيَامِهَا وَقِيَامِهَا " .
وإسحاق هذا
 قالو عنه
 أنه لاشيء 
وليس بشئ
 وشبيه لاشئ
 ولانروي عنه شيئ 
 ومتروك الحديث ومنكرالحديث ولا بمكان أن يعتبر بحديثه  
وغير ذلك
و أخرج البخاري في تاريخه
 قال قَالَ لِي عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ : سَمِعَ يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْمَدَنِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ مُعَلَّى ، سَمِعْتُ شَيْخًا مِنْ آلِ حَاطِبِ بْنِ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي ، عَنْ جَدِّي ، صَاحِبِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَكَانَ حَاطِبٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَلَبِسَ مِنْ أَحْسَنِ مَا عِنْدَهُ ، ثُمَّ ابْتَكَرَ فَلَمْ يُفَرِّقْ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ ، وَلَمْ يَتَخَطَّ رَقَبَةَ مُسْلِم حَتَّى يَنْصَرِفَ ، كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ كَفَّارَةُ سَنَةٍ 

 أقول:
في سنده إسما عيل بن معلى مجهول ويروى عن أسم مجهول ولعله هو نفس السند السابق مع خطأ في نسب إسحاق
ويعقوب بن محمد المدني- الرواي عن المجهول
قال : ابن حجرصدوق كثير الوهم والرواية عن الضعفاء
وقال: ابن زرعة 
واهي الحديث ووثقه بعضهموقال على بن الحسين بن حبان : وجدت في كتاب أبى بخط يده : قال أبو زكريا : يعقوب بن محمد الزهري صدوق ، ولكن لا يبالى عمن حدث ، حدث عن هشام بن عروة ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من لم يكن عنده صدقة فليلعن اليهود . هذا كذب وباطل لا يحدث بهذا أحد يعقل .وقال يحيى بن معينما حدثكم عن الثقات فاكتبوه ، وما لا يعرف من شيوخه فدعوه 


يتبع إن شاء الله.......

.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

تصحيح


> وإسحاق الذي فيه ليس هو إسحاق بن عبد الله وإنما هو إسحاق بن يحيى ....


ولعل إسحاق الذي فيه ليس هو إسحاق بن عبد الله وإنما هو إسحاق بن يحيى وغير أسمه المجهول أو غيره كما في الحديث التالي
وعلى كل حال فاسند ضعيف جدا سواء كان هو أو الآخر

----------


## السكران التميمي

*تتمة**: قال الحنائي: (وَرَوَاهُ رَوْحُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ عَوْنٍ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ الشَّامِيِّ _ وَهُوَ ابْنُ خَالِدٍ _، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَا الْأَشْعَثِ الصَّنْعَانِيَّ  ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَهَذَا وَهْمٌ قَبِيحٌ، وَخَطَأٌ صَرِيحٌ، وَالْمَحْفُوظُ هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ).*
*..............................  ........................*
*قولك: (مداره على محمد بن سعيد الأسدي وهو نفسه محمد الطبري الذي في السند الثاني فهو يقال له ابن الطبري فدلسه أحد المجهولين في السند).*
*تتمة**: قال أبو نعيم: (كَانَ ابْنُ عَجْلانَ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْهُ فَيَقُولُ: حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ حَسَّانَ بْنِ قَيْسٍ، وَكَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي هِلالٍ يَقُولُ إِذَا رَوَى عَنْهُ: حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الأَسَدِيُّ. وَيُقَالُ أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الشَّامِيُّ، وَيُقَالُ لَهُ مُحَمَّدٌ الطَّبَرِيُّ يُنْسَبُ إِلَى طَبَرِيَّةَ، وَهُوَ سَاقِطٌ بِلا خِلافٍ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ النَّقْلِ).*
*..............................  ......................*
*قولك: (ففيه الصلت بن عبد الرحمن قال أبو الفتح الأزدي لا تقوم به حجة من المجاهيل**).*
*تعقيب**: (معروفٌ من هو، لكنه لم يكن بالمشهور بالرواية.. وهو أبو شعيب الصلت بن عبد الرحمن الزبيدي الكوفي، سكن دمشق وحدث بها.. أنظر عنه تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر 24/204، والعلل للدارقطني 5/290، لسان الميزان 3/196).*
*والأزدي رحمه الله من المتشددين في الجرح فلا تقتصر عليه.*
*..............................  ............................*
*تعقيب**: (سند (الطبراني) في الشاهد الثالث إلى يحيى بن سعيد بن قيس الأنصاري مستقيم الرواية _ ولا أتكلم عن توثيق فتأمل _ ثم يأتي التخبط بعد ذلك.. فالمعروف أن شعبة بن الحجاج من تلامذة يحيى؛ ولا يعرف أن يحيى بن سعيد قد روى عن شعبة نازلاً أبدا.. ثم لا يعرف عن شعبة رواية لا لإسحاق بن عبد الله؛ ولا لإسحاق بن يحيى. فتأمل*
*ثم لا أعلم ان إسحاق بن عبد الله، ولا إسحاق بن يحيى يرويان عن آبائهما عن جديهما. فتأمل*
*والسند الذي أتى من جهة إسحاق بن يحيى والذي يرويه فليح اليماني؛ أجزم أنه سند مركبٌ، وليس له علاقة بالسند الأول إلا أنه مثله في التركيب.. وكأنه تركيب يماني مشترك). والله أعلم*
*..............................  .............................*
*قولك: (في سنده إسماعيل بن معلى مجهول، ولعله هو نفس السند السابق مع خطأ في نسب إسحاق).*
*تعقيب**: (معروفٌ من هو، لكنه لم يكن بالمشهور بالرواية.. وهو إسماعيل بن معلى بن إسماعيل الأنصاري الزرقي.. حديثه في أهل المدينة.. انظر عنه التاريخ الكبير للبخاري 1/374 وغيره).*
*ويأتي في بعض المصادر باسم (إسماعيل الأنصاري).. وليس له علاقة بسابقيه، بل هذا إسناد آخر.. انظر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الآحاد والمثاني 4/246، والروياني في مسنده 2/504).*

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

بارك الله فيك ياشيخ خالد تعليقات وتعقيبات جيدة ومفيده

أقول:

أمالشاهد الرابع.....والأخير 
فقد قال الواسطي في (تاريخ واسط) قال: حدثنا أسلم قال: ثنا وهب قال: ثنا محمد بن يزيد قال: ثنا أبو عمار، عن أنس بن مالك قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من غسل واغتسل وبكر وابتكر ولم يرفث ودنا من الإمام ولم يلغ كان له بكل خطوة كفارة سنة صيامها وقيامها"

فهذ السند فيه كذاب وضاع

وأبوعمار الذي في سنده 
هو في مايظهر أبو عمار زياد بن ميمون
 وقال يزيد بن هارون: كان كذابًا. 
قال الحاكم روى عن أنس وغيره أحاديث موضوعة وكان شعبة شديد الحمل عليه وكذبه
وقال البخاري: تركوه
قال ابن معين عنه : زياد بن ميمون ليس يسوى قليلا ولا كثيًرا  . وقال مرة: ليس بشيء
 وقال أبو داود: أتيته فقال: أستغفر اللّه، وضعت هذه الأحاديث.
 وقال بشر بن عمر الزهراني: سألت زياد بن ميمون أباعمار عن حديث أنس، فقال احسبوني كنت يهوديًّا أو نصرانيًّا، قد رجعت عما كنت أحدث به عن أنس بن مالك، لم أسمع من أنس شيئًا.
وهو الذي وضع حديثه عن 
 أنس بن مالك يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول من أغاث ملهوفا كتب الله له ثلاثاوسبعين حسنة واحدة منها يصلح الله له بها أمر دنياه وآخرته وثنتين وسبعين درجات

أقول وكما شاهدتم
مما سبق يتبين أن شواهد الحديث لاتزيده قوة بل لاتسمن ولا تغني شيئا
لأنها بين ماهو شديد الضعف وبين المكذوب والموضوع


يتبع إن شاء الله.......

.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> فهذا الحديث
>  مداره على محمد بن سعيد الأسدي  وهو نفسه  محمد الطبري الذي في السند االثاني فهو يقال له ابن الطبري فدلسه أحد المجهولين في السند
>  وليس ببعيد -عندي- أنه هو من وضع هذا الحديث على  أوس بن أوس رضي الله عنه 
>  وهو من أكذب الرواة على الإطلاق
>     قال أحمد ين صالح وضع أربعة آلاف حديث ......


 أقول :
وأخرج الطبراني في الكبير بسنده أيضا
 قال: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو حَبِيبٍ يَحْيَى بْنُ نَافِعٍ الْمِصْرِيُّ ، ثنا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ . ح وَحَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ رِشْدِينَ ، ثنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ ، قَالا : ثنا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ ، أَخْبَرَنِي عَمْرُو بْنُ الْحَارِثِ ، أَنَّ سَعِيدَ بْنَ أَبِي هِلالٍ حَدَّثَهُ ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ ، عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ نُسَيٍّ ، عَنْ أَوْسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ :( مَنْ غَسَّلَ وَاغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، ثُمَّ غَدَا ، أَوْ رَاحَ ، أَوِ ابْتَكَرَ ، ثُمَّ دَنَا وَأَنْصَتَ وَاسْتَمَعَ ، كَانَ لَهُ بِقَدْرِ كُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ يَخْطُوهَا كَأَجْرِ قِيَامِ سَنَةٍ ، وَصِيَامِ سَنَةٍ)

    وفي تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر أيضا

  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْوَفَاءِ عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ حَمْدٍ ، أَنْبَأَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرِ بْنُ مَحْمُودٍ ، أَنْبَأَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ الْمُقْرِئِ ، أَنْبَأَنَاأَبُ  و الْعَبَّاسِ بْنُ قُتَيْبَةَ ، حَدَّثَنَا حَرْمَلَةُ ، أَنْبَأَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ ، أَخْبَرَنِي عَمْرٌو ، أَنَّ سَعِيدَ بْنَ أَبِي هِلَالٍ حَدَّثَهُ ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ ، عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ نُسَيٍّ ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ وَغَسَلَ رَأْسَهُ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، ثُمَّ رَاحَ وَابْتَكَرَ ، ثُمَّ دَنَا وَأَنْصَتَ وَاسْتَمَعَ ، كَانَ لَهُ بِعَدَدِ كُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ يَخْطُوهَا كَأَجْرِ قِيَامِ سَنَةٍ وَصِيَامِ سَنَةٍ *
*



> أما الشاهد الأول وهو 
> حديث عبد الرزاق عن ابن جريج، عن عمر بن محمد، عن سعيد بن أبي هلال، عن محمد بن سعيد الأسدي، عن أوس بن أوس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا كان يوم الجمعة فغسل أحدكم رأسه ثم اغتسل ثم غدا وابتكر ثم دنا فاستمع وأنصت كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها كصيام سنة وقيام سنة"


*.* 
أقول:
والذي يظهر أن عمر بن محمد هنا خطأ وتصحيف تابعه عليه في المسند والطبراني 
فليس عمر بن محمد معروف من الرواة عن سعيد بن أبي هلال  ولا في من روى عنهم ابن جريج

وإنما الصحيح 
 أنه عثمان بن محمد كما بين ذلك في أوهام الجمع والتفريق الخطيب
  حيث قال
 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الصَّيْدَلانِيّ  ُ ، أَخْبَرَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطَّبَرَانِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الدَّبَرِيُّ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ ، عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ . ح وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ حَمْدَانَ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ ، أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي هِلالٍ ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الأَسَدِيِّ ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، عَنِ النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْجُمُعَةِ ، فَغَسَلَ أَحَدُكُمْ رَأْسَهُ ، وَاغْتَسَلَ ، ثُمَّ غَدَا وَابْتَكَرَ ، وَدَنَا وَاسْتَمَعَ ، وَأَنْصَتَ ، كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ يَخْطُوهَا صِيَامُ سَنَةٍ وَقِيَامُ سَنَةٍ "

و أخرج  أبو داود الطيالسي
قال حدثنا أبو معشر عن محمد بن قيس عن محمد بن سعد الأزدي عن أوس بن أبي أوس الثقفي .....الحديث 
.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أقول:
ألذي ظهر لي أن  هذا الحديث ضعيف جدا- إن لم يكن موضوع-

  وذلك لعدة أسباب مجتمعة
_والقرائن كثيرا ما تكون أقوى من الدليل الواحد_

  السبب الأول
   هو علة التفرد والشذوذ والنكارة
 فلا يعقل أبدا أن يروى الجمع الغفير من الصحابة أحاديث (مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ، وَاسْتَاكَ ، وَمَسَّ مِنْ طِيبٍ ، إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَهُ ، وَلَبِسَ مِنْ أَحْسَنِ ثِيَابِهِ ، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الْمَسْجِدَ ، فَلَمْ يَتَخَطَّ رِقَابَ النَّاسِ ، ثُمَّ رَكَعَ مَا شَاءَ أَنْ يَرْكَعَ ، ثُمَّ أَنْصَتَ إِذَا خَرَجَ الإِمَامُ ، فَلَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ حَتَّى يَفْرُغَ مِنْ صَلاَتِهِ ، كَانَتْ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الَّتِي قَبْلَهَا وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ) ، وَذَلِكَ بِأنِّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَقُولُ (مَنَ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِِِ  ِِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا)
  ثم لايعرج  أحد منهم غير واحد على حديث فيه من الفضل  ما يعجز اللسان عن وصفه والعمل في الحديثين متقارب  
والحيث مما يحتاجه كل مسلم 
  السبب الثاني
أن الحديث رواه جماعة عن أكذب الرواة في الدنيا مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الشامي عن أوس بن أوس ومرة يرويه عن عُبَادَةَ بْنِ نُسَيٍّ عن أوس بن أوس رضي الله عنه  فاحتُمل أن يكون هو مصدر الحديث 

  السبب الثالث
أن أبا الأشعث وإن كان ثقة في نفسه متقنا ولم يوصف بالتدليس إلا أنه يخشى أن يكون رواه بواسطته –وليس ذلك ببعيد- لاسيما وأنه شامي والكذاب الذي أفترى أربعة آلاف حديث منها هذا الحديث قطعا شامي أيضا والكلام يشبه كلام الكاذبين كما قال منهم اعلم الناس بالحديث إذا رأيت الأجر العظيم على العمل اليسير فاعلم أنه في العادة أن يكون من كلام الوضاعين–مع علمهم أن الله أكرم الأكرمين –
  ولهذ السبب لم يخرج البخاري لأبي الأشعث أي حديث
قال الذهبي عنه ولم يخرج له البخاري لأنه لا يكاد يصرح باللقاء 

  السسبب الرابع 
  أن أن أبا الأشعث روى الحديث عن أوس ابن أوس بالعنعنة على الصحيح بلا شك 
فزاد احتمال الواسطة بينهما
  وإليكم بيان ذلك 
  فقد رواه بالعنعنة
   جماعة عن يحي بن الحارث عَنْ أَبِي الأَشْعَثِ ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ  

  ورواه  أيضا بالعنعنة
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ شُعَيْبِ َ عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ الْمُنْذِرِ ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ مُوسَى ، عَنْ أبي الأشعث عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ 

   ورواه أيضا بالعنعنة
عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ ، عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي قِلابَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي الأَشْعَث عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ 

  ورواه أيضا بالعنعنة
  ثَوْرٍ ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ أَبِي خَالِدٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي الأَشْعَثِ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ  

  ورواه أيضا  بالعنعنة
إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ ، عَنْ رَاشِدِ بْنِ دَاوُدَ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ ، عَنْ أَبِي الْأَشْعَثِ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ 

  و رواه أيضا بالعنعنة
(الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ الْجُعْفِيُّ و يَزِيدُ بْنُ يُوسُف و عُمَارَةُ بْنُ بِشْرٍ(عن عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي الْأَشْعَثِ عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ 
   وخالفهم الوليد فقط  فقال سمعت –والوليد ثقة ولكنه كثير الخطأ كما  قال الإمام أحمد

  ورواه أيضا  بالعنعنة
  (محمد بن مصعب وهقل بن زياد) عن الأوزاعي  عن حسان بن عطية، عَنْ أَبِي الأَشْعَثِ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ   

  وتابعماأيضا بالعنعنة
    ابن المبارك في رواية  (حِبَّانُ بْنُ مُوسَى وَيحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ )و إحدى الروايتين عن إبن أبي شيبة  عنه
ورواه(مٍُحَمَّد   بْنُ حَاتِم و مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُقَاتِل وُعبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ) وابن أبي شيبة في الرواية الأخرى عن ابن المبارك عَنِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ بالتحديث 

فبان أن رواية التصريح بالسماع شاذة لايجوز الإعتماد عليها مطلقا وأن الصحيح هو أن رواية أبي الأشعث عن أوس ابن أوس إنما هي بالعنعنة فقط

ولعله لهذه الأسباب قال الذهبي  عن هذا الحديث  وله علة مهدرة وقال ابن كثير ومنهم من علله

   ملاحظة
1-أختلف في وقت وفاة أبي الأشعث فموته قديما جدا غير مسلم به
  2-قدوردت روايات أخرى ولا تصح 
  مثل  الرواية عن عبادة بن نسي فالصحيح أنها من طريق محمد بن سعيد فلا عبرة بها 
  وما ورد من رواية سعيد بن أبي هلال عن عبد الله بن سعيد عنه فخطأ أيضا  وإنما هو محمد  بن سعيد
  ومثل رواية أوس عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص 
  وغيرها 
  تركنا التفصيل والتطويل إختصارا

أقول هذا فإن كان صوابا فمن الله وحده وإن كان غير ذلك فمني ومن الشيطان 
والله أسألك  أن يرينا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه  وأن يرنا الباطل باطلا ويزقنا إجتنابه


.

----------


## السكران التميمي

*أحسن الله إليك أخي الفاضل (عبد الرحمن).. وهنا لي وقفات يسيرة إن شاء الله:*

*أولاً: الحديث قد صححه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم، وحسنه الترمذي والطوسي والبغوي، وأورده النسائي في الصغرى التي اشترط صحة ما فيها، وسكت عنه أبو داود، ورضي إسناده العقيلي.*
*وهذا منهم مع كونه واقعٌ على السند؛ إلا أنه واقعٌ تبعاً على المتن؛ بدلالة عدم الاعتراض.*
*وأقول: هذا لا يلزم، فكون الحديث مروي بسند صحيح أو حسن؛ لا يعني سلامة متنه من العلل والمخالفة والوهم.*
*وهذا في الواقع يعطينا أمراً مجزوماً به = أن أوس بن أوس قد روى هذا الحديث بلا شك؛ لكن ما هو اللفظ الثابت عنه؟ هنا الكلام، وسيأتي مزيد توضيح إن شاء الله.*

*ثانياً: قد ورد التصريح بالسماع والتحديث في طريقين من أهم طرق الحديث، ولا يعني أنه ورد بالعنعنة أنه لم يرد التصريح رحمك الله، بل تحمل العنعنة هنا على الاتصال لورود ذلك وثبوته.*
*فقد صرح بالسامع والتحديث كلٌ من: [عبد الرحمن بن يزيد] كما عند: النسائي، والإمام أحمد، وابن عساكر، والطبراني، وابن رشيق.. و[حسان بن عطية] كما عند: ابن ماجة، والإمام أحمد، والحاكم، والبيهقي، وابن أبي شيبة، والطبراني، وابن قانع، وابن بشران، والمروزي، والبغوي.*
*فثبوت السماع والاتصال أمر محسومٌ مقرر لدى علماء الحديث والرجال.*
*لكن وجدت الطبراني في (مسند الشاميين) قد تفرد برواية طريق غريب في الحقيقة، ولا يغفل أيضاً، حيث روى هذا الحديث هناك وجعل واسطة بين أبي الأشعث وأوس بن أوس؛ هو: (أبو أسماء الرحبي عمرو بن مرثد) وهو ثقة.. ولا يمنع أن يكون أبو الأشعث قد رواه مرة بواسطة، وأخرى بدونها.*

*ثالثاً: قد روى طريق سعيد بن أبي هلال الإمام أبو داود عن عبادة بن نسي مباشرة بلا واسطة.. لكن وجدت ابن قانع في (معجم الصحابة) قد روى نفس هذا الطريق بعينه، لكنه بواسطة؛ وهذه الواسطة هي: [عبد الله بن سعيد] وهنا وقفة:*
*أقول: هذا الاسم قد حمل وصف اثنين ممن يروي عن عبادة؛ هما: عبد الله بن سعد، ومحمد بن سعيد.. ولكن لا يعرف لسعيد بن أبي هلال رواية عن عبد الله بن سعد، فطهر أنه وقع تحريف في (معجم الصحابة) وأنه محمد بن سعيد. والله أعلم*
*وعليه: وبناءً على هذا، يتضح أن رواية أبو داود لهذا الطريق وقع فيها سقط. والله تعالى أعلم.*

*رابعاً: أبان الحاكم رحمه الله أن تعليل من علله ليس لغرابة لفظه، بل لأنه ورد من طريق مخالف لا يصح؛ حيث قال:*
*(قَدْ صَحَّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ بِالأَسَانِيدِ عَلَى شَرْطِ الشَّيْخَيْنِ، وَكَأَنَّهُمْ عَلَّلاهُ بِمَا ثنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ كَامِلٍ، ثنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ الْفَحَّامُ، ثنا رَوْحُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ، ثنا ثَوْرُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ، عَنْ عَطَاءٍ الشَّيْبَانِيِّ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَا الأَشْعَثِ يُحَدِّثُ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، بِهِ.*
*قَالَ: وَهَذَا لا يُعَلِّلُ الأَحَادِيثَ الثَّابِتَةَ، لأَنَّ حَسَّانَ بْنَ عَطِيَّةَ قَدْ ذَكَرَ سَمَاعَ أَوْسٍ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم).*
*ويعلم الله جهدت أن أقف على من أعله بغرابة اللفظ فلم أقف!! لكن هذا لا يعني ثبوت هذا اللفظ بهذا السند، كما سيأتي بيانه عن شاء الله.*
*لكن ثق ثقة تامة أنه كما ورد من طريق أبي قلابة: (وذلك على الله يسير).*
*على أنه اختلف في متنه أيضاً بهذا اللفظ، ففي بعضها: (كان له من الأجر أجر سنة قيامها وصيامها) وفي بعضها: (كان له بكل خطوة..).*

*خامساً: قد أتى هذا الحديث بهذا السند على الجادة العامة في الرواية = (**غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ، وَمَنْ مَسَّ الْحَصَى فَقَدْ لَغَا).*
*أخرج هذا الحديث بهذا السند من طريق أحمد بن عبد الحميد الحارثي: الحاكم في (المستدرك)، ومن طريقه البيهقي في (السنن الكبرى) و(فضائل الأوقات).*
*وأخرجه من طريق ابن أبي شيبة عن ابن المبارك عن الأوزراعي عن حسان بن عطية عن الأشعث عن أوس به: ابن حذلم في (جزء من حديث الأوزاعي).. ومما يؤيد هذا ما قاله الإمام الحجة الحنائي في (فوائده) بعد أن روى الحديث من طريق الأوزاعي بوجهه المخالف:*
*(هَذَا حَدِيثٌ مَشْهُورٌ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي الْأَشْعَثِ شُرَاحِيلَ بْنِ آدَةَ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ الشَّامِيِّ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ، وَهُوَ قَلِيلُ الْحَدِيثِ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَهُوَ غَرِيبٌ مِنْ حَدِيثِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ  ، عَنْ حَسَّانِ بْنِ عَطِيَّةَ الشَّامِيِّ عَنْهُ.لَا أَعْلَمُ رَوَاهُ، عَنِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ عَنْهُ إِلَّا يَزِيدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ رُزَيْقٍ، عَنِ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ، وَخَالَفَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ، وَأَبُو إِسْحَاقَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْفَزَارِيُّ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُصْعَبٍ الْقُرْقُسَانِي  ُّ.*
*فَرَوَاهُ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ، عَنِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ  ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ الْحَارِثِ الذِّمَارِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي الْأَشْعَثِ، وَتَابَعَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ أَبُو عُثْمَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ رَحْمَةَ بْنِ نُعَيْمٍ الْمِصِّيصِيُّ، عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ الْفَزَارِيِّ، عَنِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ  ، وَكَذَلِكَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُصْعَبٍ الْقُرْقُسَانِي  ُّ، وَهُوَ الْمَحْفُوظُ). فتأمل وتدبر وامسك واعضض على هذا.*

*والذي يظهر من هذا كله = أن الحديث صحيح ثابت وروده عن أوس رضي الله عنه لا شك في هذا، وأنه لا يصح عنه إلا باللفظ السابق الذي بينته لك ووافق به الجماعة، وأما روايته باللفظ المخالف الذي فيه زيادة الأجر فهو وجه لا يصح عنه، وما هو إلا خطأ نشأ من بعض الرواة قديماً وتوبع عليه.*
*ويمكن أن يكون وضعه بهذا اللفظ راوٍ ومشى على بقية الرواة. والله تعالى أعلم*

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> أحسن الله إليك أخي الفاضل (عبد الرحمن)..


وأحسن الله إليك  أيها الشيخ الكريم الفاضل 




> أولاً: الحديث قد صححه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم، وحسنه الترمذي والطوسي والبغوي، ........


كثير من الأحاديث صححوها وبل وصححها معهم غيرهم ثم تبين للعلماء بعدهم علتها  




> ثانياً: قد ورد التصريح بالسماع والتحديث في طريقين من أهم طرق الحديث، ولا يعني أنه ورد بالعنعنة أنه لم يرد التصريح رحمك الله، بل تحمل العنعنة هنا على الاتصال لورود ذلك وثبوته.


مجرد الورود لايعني الصحة كما تعلم حفظك الله  والعنعنة لاتحمل أبدا على الإتصال قطعا إلا إن كان ورود الإتصال ثابتا وغير شاذ 




> فقد صرح بالسامع والتحديث كلٌ من: [عبد الرحمن بن يزيد] كما عند: النسائي، والإمام أحمد، وابن عساكر، والطبراني، وابن رشيق.. و[حسان بن عطية] كما عند: ابن ماجة، والإمام أحمد، والحاكم،......


نعم كل ذلك قد أشرت له بقولي عن الرواية عن [عبد الرحمن بن يزيد] 
وخالفهم الوليد فقط  فقال سمعت –والوليد ثقة ولكنه كثير الخطأ كما  قال الإمام أحمد
وبقولي عن الرواية عن [حسان بن عطية]
ورواه(مٍُحَمَّد   بْنُ حَاتِم و مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُقَاتِل وُعبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ) وابن أبي شيبة في الرواية الأخرى عن ابن المبارك عَنِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ بالتحديث




> فثبوت السماع والاتصال أمر محسومٌ مقرر لدى علماء الحديث والرجال.


ليس الأمر كذلك بل ثبوت الإتصال والسماع شاذ وغير صحيح إطلاقا




> لكن وجدت الطبراني في (مسند الشاميين) قد تفرد برواية طريق غريب في الحقيقة، ولا يغفل أيضاً، حيث روى هذا الحديث هناك وجعل واسطة بين أبي الأشعث وأوس بن أوس؛ هو: (أبو أسماء الرحبي عمرو بن مرثد) وهو ثقة.. ولا يمنع أن يكون أبو الأشعث قد رواه مرة بواسطة، وأخرى بدونها.


مثل تلك الزيادات تجنبتها عمدا -كما سبق وأن قلت -لوضوح عدم صحتها فمثلا هذه الطريق التي ذكرت  في سندها يزيد بن يوسف الرحبي ضعيف متروك لايساوي شيأ وحتى لو كان ثقة  فهو قد شذ جدا والأخرى خولف فيها أيضا الجمع الغفير
وللفائدة فقد أخرجه أيضا في المعجم الكبير من نفس الطريق




> خامساً: قد أتى هذا الحديث بهذا السند على الجادة العامة في الرواية = (غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ، وَمَنْ مَسَّ الْحَصَى فَقَدْ لَغَا).


نعم ورد ذلك  ويعلم الله إني اطلعت عليه ولاكن لشدة شذوذه ووضوح ذلك تجنبته 




> ثالثاً: قد روى طريق سعيد بن أبي هلال الإمام أبو داود عن عبادة بن نسي مباشرة بلا واسطة.. لكن وجدت ابن قانع في (معجم الصحابة) قد روى نفس هذا الطريق .......


نعم وقد أشرت إلى ذلك بقولي
قدوردت روايات أخرى ولا تصح 
  مثل  الرواية عن عبادة بن نسي فالصحيح أنها من طريق محمد بن سعيد فلا عبرة بها




> وأما روايته باللفظ المخالف الذي فيه زيادة الأجر فهو وجه لا يصح عنه، وما هو إلا خطأ نشأ من بعض الرواة قديماً وتوبع عليه.


أقول:
الحديث ثابت قطعا عن أبي الأشعث الشامي وبالفظ المنكرجدا 
أما عن أوس بن أوس  فالقرائن  التي ذكرت تدل على أنه ثمت واسطة
والأقرب أنه الشامي الكذاب  والذي روى عنه جماعة نفس الحديث عن أوس بن أوس
لاسيما وأن أبا الأشعث لم يثبت سماعة للحديث من أوس بن أوس
.

----------


## السكران التميمي

غفر الله لك ورحمك أخي (عبد الرحمن)..

قد رددت كلامي كله مباشرة رحمك الله، وأظنك لم تقرأ ما كتبته قراءة متأنية متدبرة معارضة لمجموع الروايات _ وليس هذا تنقصاً لشخصكم حاشاكم _.. غاية ما ذكرته وأكثرت منه أنت أيدك الله (الشذوذ)، والذي لا يصدق على كثيرٍ مما حملته عليه..

- السماع ثابت أخي مقرر لدى الأئمة لا شذوذ فيه، وهو مروي من طرق عنهما، وهذه كتب الأئمة طافحة ببيان وقوع السماع بينهما.
- الرواية الأخرى الموافقة للرواية العامة سندها سليم بإذن الله لا شذوذ فيه ولا قدح.. بل قال الإمام الحنائي: هي المحفوظة من طريق الأوزاعي.
- طريق محمد بن سعيد طريق من الطرق أخي الكريم، وكوننا نعممه على كل طرق الحديث وأن جميعها عائدٌ عليه فهذا خطأ وتحكم غيرسليم.
- نقلي لتصحيح الأئمة وتحسينهم = نقلٌ لبيان أن الحديث قد ثبت بسند صحيحٍ لم تتضح فيه علة لديهم.. وهذا بحد ذاته من قبلهم تسليم رحمهم الله، وما أشير إلى علة فيه كما تفضلت رحمك الله فليس لمحمد بن سعيد علاقة بها، إنما هو وروده من طرق أخرى عن عبد الله بن عمرو وعن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عن الجميع.. بغض النظر عن المتن رحمك الله؛ فلم يتعرض له أحد من الأئمة ممن صححه أو حسنه أو غيرهم حتى، وحتى من قال أن له علة؛ لم يقل أن علته هي متنه. فتأمل
- طريق الإمام الطبري أنا قلت عنه غريب، فلم أرتضه أصلاً، إنما وضعته لأذكر كل ما يمكن أن يورد على الحديث.. وحقيقة عدم ثبوت هذه الطريق يعطينا قوة بسلامة السند الأصل وصحة السماع. فتأمل
- ولا يستدعي الأمر إلى إبراز قرائن لإحداث وإيجاد واسطة بين الأشعث وأوس.. بل القرائن غفر الله لك تؤيد الإتصال، كيف وقد أوضحت لك أن طريق محمد بن سعيد طريق آخر مستقل لا علاقة له بالسند الثابت الذي رواه الأئمة.. الخلل كله هو في دخول اللفظ الخاطئ على المتن الأصلي.. كيف وقد روي على الجادة!! فتأمل

الأمر أهون من هذا كله أخي العزيز.. ولا يصح أن ندخل طريق في طريق، ولا رواية في رواية، ولا لفظ في لفظ.
فأوس بن أوس رضي الله عنه قد روى الحديث بالسند الصحيح المتصل على الجادة كما رواه الجماعة.. أما الرواية عنه باللفظ المخالف فهي رواية خاطئة لا تصح.
هذا ما أعتقده يقيناً بإذن الله تعالى في هذا الحديث، وكل قولٍ لي سبق هذا فهو منسوخٌ بهذا. آخره.. والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> غاية ما ذكرته وأكثرت منه أنت أيدك الله (الشذوذ)، والذي لا يصدق على كثيرٍ مما حملته عليه.


لن تجد إن شاء الله تعالى شيئا واحدا قلت أنا أنه شاذ إلا وجدته شاذا 



> - الرواية الأخرى الموافقة للرواية العامة سندها سليم بإذن الله لا شذوذ فيه ولا قدح.. بل قال الإمام الحنائي: هي المحفوظة من طريق الأوزاعي.


ما قاله إن كان يعني ما قلت -وهو لايعنيه عندي- فغير مسلم به مطلقا
ألم يرويه عن الأوزاعي كل من
محمد بن مصعب 
وهقل بن زياد 
وابن المبارك 
وعن ابن المبارك رواه كل من 
ابن أبي شيبة
وحِبَّانُ بْنُ مُوسَى
وَيحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ
ومٍُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِم
 و مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُقَاتِل
 وُعبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ
وكل ذلك مبثوث في عشرات الكتب وجميعهم على الفظ غير المخالف
بل وتابع من فوق الأوزاعي نفسه جماعة  على لفظهم

----------


## عبدالله الحسين

قال الشيخ / عبدالعزيز بن إبراهيم الخضير في كتابه فضل التبكير:
- فضل التبكير إلى الجمعة 
في سنن النسائي والترمذي والدارمي ومسند أحمد من طريق يحيى بن الحارث عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن أَوْسُ بْنُ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيُّt قال: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ r يَقُولُ:" مَنْ غَسَّلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَاغْتَسَلَ ثُمَّ بَكَّرَ وَابْتَكَرَ وَمَشَى وَلَمْ يَرْكَبْ وَدَنَا مِنْ الْإِمَامِ فَاسْتَمَعَ وَلَمْ يَلْغُ كَانَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ عَمَلُ سَنَةٍ أَجْرُ صِيَامِهَا وَقِيَامِهَا".

أخرجه النسائي (3/95) ، والترمذي (496) ، والدارمي (1/1511)، وأحمد في "مسنده" (4/8). 
ورواه أيضاً أبو داود (345)، وابن ماجه (1087)، وأحمد في مسنده (4/8) من طريق الأوزاعي عن حسان بن عطية عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن أوس بن أوس الثقفي . 
قلت : وقد صححه الأوزاعي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم وابن السكن وعبد الحق الإشبيلي والألباني, ورجاله كلهم ثقات، رجال مسلم؛ غير محمد بن حاتم الجرجرائي وهو ثقة, وأبو الأشعث الصنعاني: اسمه شراحيل بن آدَةَ، وهو ثقة كما في"التقريب " وثقه العجلي وابن حبان، واحتج به مسلم، وأخرج له البخاري في"الأدب المفرد".
وحسنه الترمذي والطبراني والبغوي والعراقي وابن المنذر والعلوان.

وفي المرقاة قال الإمام النووي : إسناده جيد نقله ميرك . وقال بعض الأئمة : لم نسمع في

الشريعة حديثاً صحيحاً مشتملاً على مثل هذا الثواب, انتهى . 
([1]) انظر : زاد المعاد (1/385).
شرح هذا الحديث:
قوله : ( غسل واغتسل ) : قال الإمام ابن القيم ([1]): قال الإمام أحمد : غسل ، بالتشديد، جامع أهله، وكذلك فسره وكيع . وقيل غسل رأسه وخصه بالغاية، ثم غسل سائر جسده، وهذا أصح ما قيل عند العلماء، في معنى الحديث. 
قوله : (وبكر وابتكر) : أي سارع في الذهاب والتقدم وذهب مبكراً جداً. 
قوله : (وابتكر) : هذا تأكيد للمبادرة إلى المسجد. 
قوله : ( ومشى ولم يركب) : حيث لو مشى بعضاً وركب بعضاً لم يحصل له الأجر ، لابد أن يذهب راجلاً وإن كان المسجد بعيداً، وإن رجع راكباً فلا يمنع هذا حصول الأجر. 
قوله : (ودنا من الإمام) : أي لو أتى مبكراً وتعمد الجلوس في مؤخرة الصفوف بلا عذر لربما فاته هذا الأجر العظيم . 
قوله : ( ولم يلغُ ) : قال الأزهري : معناه استمع الخطبة ولم يشتغل بغيرها . وقال النووي : معناه لم يتكلم ، لأن الكلام حال الخطبة لغو . 
قوله : ( واستمع ) : أي الخطبة . 
قوله : ( وأنصت ) : أي فرغ قلبه عن الشواغل فاعتنى بما يقوله الإمام. 
قوله : ( بكل خطوة ) : بفتح الخاء وتضم ، أي بكل موضع قدم يخطو به إلى المسجد. 
قوله : ( صيامها وقيامها ) : الضمير في ذلك عائد على السَّنَة، والتقدير أي له أجر صيام وقيام سنة كاملة، ذلك فضل اللَّه يؤتيه من يشاء .
تنبيه :
قال الشيخ أبوعبدالله العلوان : تكلم في هذا الحديث بعض العلماء من جهة متنه باعتبار أنه ثواب كبير في عمل قليل ، وهذا في الحقيقة ليس علة من كل وجه فالجواب على ذلك منوجهين :
الوجه الأول : أن هذا العمل ليس قليلاً بل هو عمل كبير والدليل على هذا واقع الناس أنهم لا يعملون به دل على أنه عمل كبير وليس بقليل. 
الوجه الثاني : أن الأحاديث لا تضعف من مناط كون الثواب كبيراً والعمل قليلاً لأن فيه أقل من هذا العمل وأكثر ثواباً منه ، كما في صحيح مسلم من حديث كريب عن ابن عباس عن جويرية أن النبي  خرج من عندها بكرة حين صلى الصبح وهي في مسجدها ثم رجع بعد أن أضحى وهي جالسة فقال: ما زلت على الحال التي فارقتك عليها قالت: نعم ، قال النبي  : " لقد قلت بعدكِ أربع كلمات ثلاث مرات لو وزنت بما قلتِ منذ اليوم لوزنتهن : سبحان اللَّه وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته ".
أخرجه مسلم (4905)، والنسائي (1335) ، وأبو داود (1285)، والترمذي (3478) وقال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح.
**وقد حكى عن بعض السلف أنه قال : " هذا الذكر " فرأى الملائكة في المنام بعد بضع عشرة سنة، فقالت: له الملائكة لا زلنا نكتب حسناتك منذ ذلك اليوم. لأنه قُبل عمله ، وتأمل سيكتبون إلى أن تقوم الساعة لأنه قال: " ومداد كلماته" هل لكلمات اللَّه منتهى؟!
قال الله تعالى: )قُل لَّوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَاداً لِّكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَن تَنفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي 

وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَداً [الكهف / 109]. الآية. 


* ومما يستفاد من هذا الوقت :
1 - المسارعة إلى الطاعات ، قال تعالى: ) وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى ( [طه : 84].
2 - احتساب الوقت والخطى عند اللَّه تعالى . 
3 - انتظار الصلاة . 
4 - أداء النوافل . 
5 - تلاوة القرآن . 
6 - الذكر . 
إلى غير ذلك من أعمال البر التي يمكن أن يقوم بها العبد في مثل هذا الوقت الطويل. 
متى يبدأ الذهاب إلى الجمعة 
في الصحيحين من طريق مالك عن سمى مولى أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة t أن رسول اللَّه r قال : " من اغتسل يوم الجمعة غسل الجنابة ، ثم راح [في الساعة الأولى ] ([2]) فكأنما قرب بدنه ، ومن راح في الساعة الثانية فكأنما قرب بقرة ، ومن راح في الساعة الثالثة فكأنما قرب كبشاً أقرن ومن راح في الساعة الرابعة فكأنما قرب دجاجة ومن راح في الساعة الخامسة فكأنما قرب بيضة فإذا خرج الإمام حضرت الملائكة يستمعون الذكر"([3]).
وعند النسائي وأبي داود من طريق ابن وهب عن عمرو ابن الحارث عن الجُلاح أن أبا سلمة بن عبد الرحمن حدثه عن جابر t قال: قال r : "يوم الجمعة اثنتا عشرة ساعة ، لا يوجد فيها عبد مسلم يسأل اللَّه شيئاً إلا آتاه إياه، فالتمسوها آخر ساعة بعد العصر" ([4])
وقال الإمام الدارقطني : عن الجلاح لا بأس به وقال يزيد بن أبي حبيب: كان رضى وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات ، وقال ابن عبدالبر: الجلاح أبو كثير يقال : أنه مولى عمر بن عبدالعزيز ، وهو مصري تابعي ثقة ، توفي سنة 120هـ . انظر : تهذيب التهذيب 2/126.
قال السيوطي في شرح الحديث: " الساعة فيه محمولة على الساعة النجومية قطعاً ، وعلى هذا فوقت خروج الإمام يكون في الساعة السادسة (شاذة).. إلخ"([5]) ([6]) . 
ونقل الأمام القرطبي عن سائر العلماء: أنها الساعات الزمانية الإثني عشرة ساعة المستوية أو المختلفة بحسب زيادة النهار ونقصانه([7]) : 
قال ابن العربي : وهو أصح ، لحديث ابن عمر : ما كانوا يقيلون ولا يتغدون إلا بعد الجمعة لكثرة البكور إليها، ولكن إذا أردنا أن نحسب اليوم الذي هو اثنتا عشرة ساعة ، فهل يبدأ من طلوع الفجر ، أم طلوع الشمس؟ 
وقال ابن السكيت: "وأول النهار من طلوع الشمس ولا يعد ما قبل ذلك من النهار " . 
وقال الخليل : " من الفجر إلى غروب الشمس " ([8]) . 
وهذا ما يؤيده الزمخشري في تفسيره نقلاً عن الإمام البغوي : " إن الطرقات في أيام السلف وقت السحر وبعد الفجر مغتصة بالمبكرين إلى الجمعة يمشون بالسرج"([9]) .
قال الإمام النووي رحمه اللَّه اتفق أصحابنا - أي الشافعية - وغيرهم على استحباب التبكير إلى الجمعة في الساعة الأولى للحديث السابق، وفيما يعتبر منه الساعات ثلاثة أوجه : 
الأول : الصحيح عند المصنف والأكثرين من طلوع الفجر. 
الثاني : من طلوع الشمس ، وبه قطع المصنف في التنبيه. 
الثالث : أن الساعات هنا لحظات لطيفة بعد الزوال ، واختاره القاضي حسين وإمام الحرمين وغيرهما من الخراسانيين، وهو مذهب مالك " . 
ثم قال : " .. والصواب أن الساعات من أول النهار وأنه يستحب التبكير من أول النهار ، وبهذا قال جمهور العلماء ، وحكاه القاضي عياض عن الشافعي ... وأكثر العلماء ودليله أن النبي r أخبر أن الملائكة يكتبون من جاء في الساعة الأولى والثانية والثالثة والرابعة والخامسة، فإذا خرج الإمام طووا الصحف ولا يكتبون بعد ذلك أحداً، ومعلوم أن النبي r كان يخرج إلى الجمعة متصلاً بالزوال وكذلك جميع الأئمة في جميع الأمصار ، وذلك بعد انقضاء الساعة الخامسة، فدل على أنه لا شيء من الهدى والفضيلة لمن جاء بعد الزوال ولا يكتب له شيء أصلاً، لأنه جاء بعد طي الصحف " ا.هـ.


([1]) انظر : زاد المعاد (1/385).

([2]) عند مالك في "الموطأ" (209)، وعند مسلم والنسائي "مثل المهجِّر".

([3]) أخرجه البخاري (الفتح) 2/366 ، ومسلم (85) ، ومالك 1/101.

([4]) أخرجه النسائي 3/99، وأبو داود (1048). 

([5]) انظر : شرح سنن النسائي 3/99. 

([6]) الحديث جاء في الصحيحين بدون ذكر الساعة السادسة، فهي شاذة.

([7]) انظر : تفسير القرطبي 18/86.

([8]) انظر : طرح التثريب 3/171.

([9]) انظر : الكشاف للزمخشري 4/104.

----------


## محمود شعبان

المشاركة رقم (16، 18) من مشاركات الأخ عبد الرحمن بن شيخنا سقطت، واستدركتها من أرشيف الألوكة في المكتبة الشاملة، ولابد منها؛ ففي الردود بعدها ما يتعلق بكلام سقط:
ـ[عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا]•---------------------------------•[22 -  Feb-2010,  مساء 02:03]ـ
أقول:
ألذي ظهر لي أن هذا الحديث ضعيف جدا- إن لم يكن موضوع-

وذلك لعدة أسباب مجتمعة
_والقرائن كثيرا ما تكون أقوى من الدليل الواحد_

السبب الأول
هو علة التفرد والشذوذ والنكارة
فلا يعقل أبدا أن يروى الجمع الغفير من الصحابة أحاديث (مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ، وَاسْتَاكَ، وَمَسَّ مِنْ طِيبٍ، إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَهُ، وَلَبِسَ مِنْ أَحْسَنِ ثِيَابِهِ، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الْمَسْجِدَ، فَلَمْ يَتَخَطَّ رِقَابَ النَّاسِ، ثُمَّ رَكَعَ مَا شَاءَ أَنْ يَرْكَعَ، ثُمَّ أَنْصَتَ إِذَا خَرَجَ الإِمَامُ، فَلَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ حَتَّى يَفْرُغَ مِنْ صَلاَتِهِ، كَانَتْ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ الَّتِي قَبْلَهَا وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ)، وَذَلِكَ بِأنِّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَقُولُ (مَنَ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِِِ  ِِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا)
ثم لايعرج أحد منهم غير واحد على حديث فيه من الفضل ما يعجز اللسان عن وصفه والعمل في الحديثين متقارب
والحيث مما يحتاجه كل مسلم
السبب الثاني
أن الحديث رواه جماعة عن أكذب الرواة في الدنيا مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الشامي عن أوس بن أوس ومرة يرويه عن عُبَادَةَ بْنِ نُسَيٍّ عن أوس بن أوس رضي الله عنه فاحتُمل أن يكون هو مصدر الحديث

السبب الثالث
أن أبا الأشعث وإن كان ثقة في نفسه متقنا ولم يوصف بالتدليس إلا أنه يخشى أن يكون رواه بواسطته -وليس ذلك ببعيد- لاسيما وأنه شامي والكذاب الذي أفترى أربعة آلاف حديث منها هذا الحديث قطعا شامي أيضا والكلام يشبه كلام الكاذبين كما قال منهم اعلم الناس بالحديث إذا رأيت الأجر العظيم على العمل اليسير فاعلم أنه في العادة أن يكون من كلام الوضاعين-مع علمهم أن الله أكرم الأكرمين -
ولهذ السبب لم يخرج البخاري لأبي الأشعث أي حديث
قال الذهبي عنه ولم يخرج له البخاري لأنه لا يكاد يصرح باللقاء

السسبب الرابع
أن أن أبا الأشعث روى الحديث عن أوس ابن أوس بالعنعنة على الصحيح بلا شك
فزاد احتمال الواسطة بينهما
وإليكم بيان ذلك
فقد رواه بالعنعنة
جماعة عن يحي بن الحارث عَنْ أَبِي الأَشْعَثِ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ

ورواه أيضا بالعنعنة
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ شُعَيْبِ َ عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ الْمُنْذِرِ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ مُوسَى، عَنْ أبي الأشعث عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ

ورواه أيضا بالعنعنة
عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ، عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ، عَنْ أَبِي قِلابَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي الأَشْعَث عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ

ورواه أيضا بالعنعنة
ثَوْرٍ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ أَبِي خَالِدٍ، عَنْ أَبِي الأَشْعَثِ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ

ورواه أيضا بالعنعنة
إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ، عَنْ رَاشِدِ بْنِ دَاوُدَ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الْأَشْعَثِ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ

و رواه أيضا بالعنعنة
(الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ الْجُعْفِيُّ و يَزِيدُ بْنُ يُوسُف و عُمَارَةُ بْنُ بِشْرٍ (عن عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ، عَنْ أَبِي الْأَشْعَثِ عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ
وخالفهم الوليد فقط فقال سمعت -والوليد ثقة ولكنه كثير الخطأ كما قال الإمام أحمد

ورواه أيضا بالعنعنة
(محمد بن مصعب وهقل بن زياد) عن الأوزاعي عن حسان بن عطية، عَنْ أَبِي الأَشْعَثِ الصَّنْعَانِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ

وتابعماأيضا بالعنعنة
ابن المبارك في رواية (حِبَّانُ بْنُ مُوسَى وَيحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ) و إحدى الروايتين عن إبن أبي شيبة عنه
ورواه (مٍُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِم و مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُقَاتِل وُعبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ) وابن أبي شيبة في الرواية الأخرى عن ابن المبارك عَنِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ بالتحديث

فبان أن رواية التصريح بالسماع شاذة لايجوز الإعتماد عليها مطلقا وأن الصحيح هو أن رواية أبي الأشعث عن أوس ابن أوس إنما هي بالعنعنة فقط

ولعله لهذه الأسباب قال الذهبي عن هذا الحديث وله علة مهدرة وقال ابن كثير ومنهم من علله

ملاحظة
1 - أختلف في وقت وفاة أبي الأشعث فموته قديما جدا غير مسلم به
2 - قدوردت روايات أخرى ولا تصح
مثل الرواية عن عبادة بن نسي فالصحيح أنها من طريق محمد بن سعيد فلا عبرة بها
وما ورد من رواية سعيد بن أبي هلال عن عبد الله بن سعيد عنه فخطأ أيضا وإنما هو محمد بن سعيد
ومثل رواية أوس عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص
وغيرها
تركنا التفصيل والتطويل إختصارا

أقول هذا فإن كان صوابا فمن الله وحده وإن كان غير ذلك فمني ومن الشيطان
والله أسألك أن يرينا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه وأن يرنا الباطل باطلا ويزقنا إجتنابه
والمشاركة (18) كذلك:
*ـ[عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا]**•**---------------------------------**•**[22 - * *Feb-2010**,  مساء 10:43]ـ*
*أحسن الله إليك أخي الفاضل (عبد الرحمن) ..*
*وأحسن الله إليك أيها الشيخ الكريم الفاضل*

*أولاً: الحديث قد صححه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم، وحسنه الترمذي والطوسي والبغوي،* *........*
*كثير من الأحاديث صححوها وبل وصححها معهم غيرهم ثم تبين للعلماء بعدهم علتها*

*ثانياً: قد ورد التصريح بالسماع والتحديث في طريقين من أهم طرق الحديث، ولا يعني أنه ورد بالعنعنة أنه لم يرد التصريح رحمك الله، بل تحمل العنعنة هنا على الاتصال لورود ذلك وثبوته.*

*مجرد الورود لايعني الصحة كما تعلم حفظك الله والعنعنة لاتحمل أبدا على الإتصال قطعا إلا إن كان ورود الإتصال ثابتا وغير شاذ*

*فقد صرح بالسامع والتحديث كلٌ من: [عبد الرحمن بن يزيد] كما عند: النسائي، والإمام أحمد، وابن عساكر، والطبراني، وابن رشيق .. و [حسان بن عطية] كما عند: ابن ماجة، والإمام أحمد، والحاكم،* *......*
*نعم كل ذلك قد أشرت له بقولي عن الرواية عن [عبد الرحمن بن يزيد]*
*وخالفهم الوليد فقط فقال سمعت -والوليد ثقة ولكنه كثير الخطأ كما قال الإمام أحمد*
*وبقولي عن الرواية عن [حسان بن عطية]*
*ورواه (مٍُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِم و مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُقَاتِل وُعبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ) وابن أبي شيبة في الرواية الأخرى عن ابن المبارك عَنِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ بالتحديث*

*فثبوت السماع والاتصال أمر محسومٌ مقرر لدى علماء الحديث والرجال.*

*ليس الأمر كذلك بل ثبوت الإتصال والسماع شاذ وغير صحيح إطلاقا*

*لكن وجدت الطبراني في (مسند الشاميين) قد تفرد برواية طريق غريب في الحقيقة، ولا يغفل أيضاً، حيث روى هذا الحديث هناك وجعل واسطة بين أبي الأشعث وأوس بن أوس؛ هو: (أبو أسماء الرحبي عمرو بن مرثد) وهو ثقة .. ولا يمنع أن يكون أبو الأشعث قد رواه مرة بواسطة، وأخرى بدونها.*

*مثل تلك الزيادات تجنبتها عمدا -كما سبق وأن قلت -لوضوح عدم صحتها فمثلا هذه الطريق التي ذكرت في سندها يزيد بن يوسف الرحبي ضعيف متروك لايساوي شيأ وحتى لو كان ثقة فهو قد شذ جدا والأخرى خولف فيها أيضا الجمع الغفير*
*وللفائدة فقد أخرجه أيضا في المعجم الكبير من نفس الطريق*

*خامساً: قد أتى هذا الحديث بهذا السند على الجادة العامة في الرواية = (غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَزِيَادَةُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ، وَمَنْ مَسَّ الْحَصَى فَقَدْ لَغَا).*
*نعم ورد ذلك ويعلم الله إني اطلعت عليه ولاكن لشدة شذوذه ووضوح ذلك تجنبته*

*ثالثاً: قد روى طريق سعيد بن أبي هلال الإمام أبو داود عن عبادة بن نسي مباشرة بلا واسطة .. لكن وجدت ابن قانع في (معجم الصحابة) قد روى نفس هذا الطريق* *.......*
*نعم وقد أشرت إلى ذلك بقولي*
*قدوردت روايات أخرى ولا تصح*
*مثل الرواية عن عبادة بن نسي فالصحيح أنها من طريق محمد بن سعيد فلا عبرة بها*

*وأما روايته باللفظ المخالف الذي فيه زيادة الأجر فهو وجه لا يصح عنه، وما هو إلا خطأ نشأ من بعض الرواة قديماً وتوبع عليه.*

*أقول:*
*الحديث ثابت قطعا عن أبي الأشعث الشامي وبالفظ المنكرجدا*
*أما عن أوس بن أوس فالقرائن التي ذكرت تدل على أنه ثمت واسطة*
*والأقرب أنه الشامي الكذاب والذي روى عنه جماعة نفس الحديث عن أوس بن أوس*
*لاسيما وأن أبا الأشعث لم يثبت سماعة للحديث من أوس بن أوس*

----------

